# Des idées pour la douche de demain matin !!!



## imimi (16 Janvier 2006)

La plupart d'entre nous chantonne, fredonne, hurle à tue-tête le matin sous la douche, et vous ce matin c'était quoi ?

Ce matin, grande forme mode énervé  , *Star System *de Tagada Jones.

_Musique et attitude, une étoile filante est née, _​_Star temporaire, ou pute des plateaux de télé. _
_Dotée d'une plastique de rêve, elle a très vite accédée , _
_Aux plus hautes marches du top et de la célébrité. _

_Elle est prête à tout pour y arriver. _
_Elle aime récompenser toutes les personnalités, _
_Du moment qu'ils soient bien de sexe masculin, _
_Pour devenir Lolita et atteindre ses fins. _

_Maintenant que l'étoile brille, qu'elle est au firmament, _
_Je ne vous dis pas la merde qu'elle balance impunément. _
_C'est sur que vous la trouverez dans tous les supermarchés, _
_En tête de gondole, à moitié nue et carton mâché. _

_Le c½ur de la cible est âgé d'une dizaine d'années, _
_Armés de roses et de poupées on les voit défiler, _
_Attendre comme des cons une brève apparition, _
_De la star, trop occupée à se repoudrer le nez ! _

_Artistes formatés partout, _
_La variété va me rendre fou, _
_Et pas moyen de s'en défaire, _
_Je n'ai plus qu'une seule envie : à jamais la faire taire ! _

_Pas moyen de faire un pas sans qu'elle vous quitte rien qu'une fois, _
_En bus, en métro, aux Assedic et même au bistro, _
_Ces tubes en boucle à la radio, c'est beaucoup plus qu'il n'en faut, _
_Pour attiser ma haine, ma phobie du star système. _

_Artistes formatés partout, _
_La variété va me rendre fou, _
_Et pas moyen de s'en défaire, _
_Je n'ai plus qu'une seule envie : à jamais la faire taire ! _

_Ouais je dis merde à la variété, je n'ai jamais pu la saquer, _
_Il y a même des tonnes de cons à qui je veux refaire le plastron, _
_Ils nous pourrissent la vie, à force on s'abrutit, _
_A force d'écouter, d'écouter ces conneries. _
_Ce ne sont pas des artistes, mais des produits capitalistes, _
_Des merdes packagés, concentré de clichés, _
_Les cendrillons, les play-boys, les outils des majors compagnies, _
_Je les ai toujours haïs&#8230; _

_Artistes formatés partout, _
_La variété va me rendre fou, _
_Et pas moyen de s'en défaire, _
_Je n'ai plus qu'une seule envie : à jamais la faire taire !_




Le titre, l'artiste, les paroles pourquoi pas...
Edit inspiré par stook : une photo (faites dans le soft faut pas blesser mes yeux !) sous la douche si vous avez ;-)

Une alternative pour ceux qui ne prennent pas de douche le matin : quelle chanson passait dans votre tête ce matin en vous levant ?


----------



## supermoquette (16 Janvier 2006)

_Ouch._

DocEvil


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Janvier 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> Le titre, l'artiste, les paroles pourquoi pas...
> 
> Une alternative pour ceux qui ne prennent pas de douche le matin : quelle chanson passait dans votre tête ce matin en vous levant ?



en fait, Kelle music ecoutez vous, mais avec l'eau qui coule en plus...
c'est Naze, sauf si vous rajoutez des photos...alors a ce moment là, et apres avoir vu celle de Chokobelle, on pourra rediscuter de l'interet de ce fil...


----------



## reineman (16 Janvier 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> Une alternative pour ceux qui ne prennent pas de douche le matin : quelle chanson passait dans votre tête ce matin en vous levant ?​



'Gloup, Gloup, GLoup'..par le chansonnier Roby Nay


----------



## imimi (16 Janvier 2006)

c'est juste pour savoir quel genre de musique traverse ton cerveau fatigué le matin avant que toute onde perturbatrice vienne le révéillé... 

J'ai remarqué que moi le matin j'ai souvent du Tagada qui me passe par la tête.
Assez revendicatif comme esprit embrumé  


Mais si t'es obligé d'allumer ton poste pour te sentir moins seul sous la douche y'a pas problème.


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Janvier 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> Mais si t'es obligé d'allumer ton poste pour te sentir moins seul sous la douche y'a pas problème.



non, non... pour me sentir moins seul, j'appelle Vanessa....encore que d'habitude, j'ai pas besoin de l'appeller, elle connait la route... ( y a que deux porte a ouvrir pour aller de notre chambre a la salle de bain, pas besoin de GPS...)


----------



## La mouette (16 Janvier 2006)

En me douchant ce matin c'était:

La chanson des Barbapapa

"Voici venir les Barbapapa
Toujours contents
Papa et Maman Barbapapa
Et leurs enfants
Les p'tits et les grands
Se transformant à volonté
Ronds ou carrés..."


Etc.... 

Ben oui...


----------



## naas (16 Janvier 2006)

drinnnng _(huit lettres pas mieux :bebe:   )_


----------



## imimi (16 Janvier 2006)

C'est une possibilité en effet...
Mon chéri à moi il dort encore quand je prend ma douche. Je n'allume pas le poste pour ne pas le révéiller le pauv' bichon   

Alors stook quel titre dans ta tête ce matin ???
J'ai vu que tu écoutais Transplants et autres dans le thread "kelle ... écoutez-vous ?" mais c'est pas le sujet ici.  :rose:


----------



## ikiki (16 Janvier 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> Mon chéri à moi il dort encore quand je prend ma douche. Je n'allume pas le poste pour ne pas le révéiller le pauv' bichon



:sleep:
ouahhh... hmmm... hein? quoi?
:sleep:


----------



## imimi (16 Janvier 2006)

bichon !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2006)

Le petit bonhomme en mousse
qui s'élance et rate le plongeoir
c'est commme la chanson douce
que chantait ta maman le soir...


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Janvier 2006)

Je me surprends certains matins a chanter du Bjork sous la douche :love:

"human behaaaaviouuuuuuuuur" :love:

Ou alors ce qui me passe par la tete  ca met de bonne humeur


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Janvier 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> Alors stook quel titre dans ta tête ce matin ???
> J'ai vu que tu écoutais Transplants et autres dans le thread "kelle ... écoutez-vous ?" mais c'est pas le sujet ici.  :rose:




Iggy Pop, mais ce matin, c'est plus du style Eels, the bus stop boxer....
m'enfin, le plus souvent, je dois bien avouer que c'est du Sublime...


bise au clermontois du coup....je sais qu'ils aiment bien Cake et Eels...




			
				Eels a dit:
			
		

> I don't miss where I came from
> But each night I dream about being back home
> When I wake up in the morning
> I'm too tired, tired of being alone
> ...


----------



## quetzalk (16 Janvier 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> c'est juste pour savoir quel genre de musique traverse ton cerveau fatigué le matin avant que toute onde perturbatrice vienne le révéillé...



*RIEN* ne parvient à traverser mon cerveau le matin (et parfois même l'après-midi).


----------



## supermoquette (16 Janvier 2006)

(air kurt cobain)


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> _Ouch._
> 
> DocEvil



J'en déduis que, pour une fois, tu t'es vraiment lavé partout.


----------



## Malow (16 Janvier 2006)

j'invente des mélodies sous la douche ou dans mon bain  mais uniquement quand je suis de bonne humeur


----------



## Dory (16 Janvier 2006)

Je n'aurais pas d'idée ...je serais occupée..


----------



## Grug2 (16 Janvier 2006)

Lancer itunes, monter le son de l'ampli, lancer le morceau&#8230;


----
Though you may not drive a great big Cadillac
Gangsta whitewalls 
TV antennas in the back
You may not have a car at all
But remember brothers and sisters
You can still stand tall

Just be thankful for what you've got
Though you may not drive a great big Cadillac
Diamond in the back, sunroof top 
Diggin' the scene
With a gangsta lean
Gangsta whitewalls 
TV antennas in the back

You may not have a car at all
But remember brothers and sisters
You can still stand tall
Just be thankful for what you've got

Diamond in the back, sunroof top 
Diggin the scene
With a gangsta lean, wooh-ooh-ooh
Diamond in the back, sunroof top 
Diggin the scene
With a gangsta lean, wooh-ooh-ooh
Diamond in the back, sunroof top 
Diggin' the scene
With a gangsta lean, wooh-ooh-ooh

Though you may not drive a great big Cadillac
Gangsta whitewalls 
TV antennas in the back
You may not have a car at all
But remember brothers and sisters
You can still stand tall

Diamond in the back, sunroof top 
Diggin' the scene
With a gangsta lean, wooh-ooh-ooh
Diamond in the back, sunroof top 
Diggin' the scene
With a gangsta lean, wooh-ooh-ooh

---- Instrumental Interlude ----

Diamond in the back, sunroof top 
Diggin' the scene
With a gangsta lean, wooh-ooh-ooh
Diamond in the back, sunroof top 
Diggin' the scene
With a gangsta lean, wooh-ooh-ooh
Diamond in the back, sunroof top 
Diggin' the scene
With a gangsta lean, wooh-ooh-ooh
Diamond in the back, sunroof top 
Diggin' the scene
With a gangsta lean, wooh-ooh-ooh
Diamond in the back, sunroof top 
Diggin' the scene
With a gangsta lean, wooh-ooh-ooh
Diamond in the back, sunroof top 
Diggin' the scene
With a gangsta lean, wooh-ooh-ooh&#8230;
----

version curtis Mayfield.


J'avoue, sous la douche je ne fais que le refrain et les wooh-ooh-ooh


----------



## Dory (16 Janvier 2006)

Ou alors sous un air très connu de Pierre Perret:


 sur Sarkozy !   : 

Refrain :Tout, tout ,tout ,vous saurez tout sur Sarkozy 
Son air faux-cul de parvenu, 
Sourire mielleux, mais venimeux 
Un arriviste opportuniste 
Un démago bien mégalo 
Tout, tout, tout, vous saurez tout sur Sarkozy 

J'ai vu p'tit Sarko à la télé, au gué au gué, 
Faut dire qu'il aime bien se montrer, au gué, au gué 
Dans tous les commissariats 
Félicitant ses soldats 
Dans les banlieues délabrées 
Traquant les sans-papiers 
Avec lui rien de bien difficile 
Yaka mettre des flics et des vigiles ! 

Refrain 

Après son mariage avec Édouard, au gué, au gué, 
Il est resté un peu au placard, au gué, au gué, 
Depuis il est ressorti 
Car c'est un gars dégourdi 
Et c'est avec le grand Jacques 
Qu'il casse la baraque, 
Juppé et ses amis politiques 
Ah c'est sûr il leur a fait la nique ! 

Refrain 

Avant d'accéder à l'Élysée, au gué, au gué, 
A Matignon il pensait squatter, au gué, au gué, 
Mais il a dû déchanter, 
Le Jacquot l'avait planté, 
Et a nommé ce gêneur 
Ministre de l'Intérieur, 
Pour lui c'est seulement un intermède 
De Jean-Pierre il prendra la relève ! 

Refrain 

Avec Sarko fini le social, au gué, au gué, 
Il préfère des choses plus radicales, au gué, au gué 
Fini la mendicité, 
Exit les prostituées, 
Tous ceux qui sont basanés 
Yaka les expulser, 
Tous les chômeurs, tous les RMIstes 
Sont pourchassés comme des terroristes 

Refrain 

Sarko a trouvé la solution, au gué, au gué, 
Celle qui va sauver notre nation, au gué, au gué 
C?est pourtant pas compliqué, 
Il suffisait d'y penser, 
Tous ces pauvres et ces paumés 
Yaka les enfermer ! 
Pendant que Jean-Pierre engraisse les riches, 
Les pauvres n'ont qu'à se serrer les miches 
!


----------



## reineman (16 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Ou alors sous un air très connu de Pierre Perret:
> 
> 
> sur Sarkozy !   :
> ...


 Dis moi, tu serais pas un peu philosophe toi, par hasard?


----------



## imimi (16 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> Dis moi, tu serais pas un peu philosophe toi, par hasard?


 
peut-être juste fan des Même pas cap'...


----------



## Dory (16 Janvier 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> peut-être juste fan des Même pas cap'...


Même pas....


----------



## reineman (16 Janvier 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> peut-être juste fan des Même pas cap'...



merçi de me légender ce que cette bougresse raconte!


----------



## Dory (16 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> merçi de me légender ce que cette bougresse raconte!



Attention..mon parrain rôde dans le coin....


----------



## reineman (16 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Attention..mon parrain rôde dans le coin....



super!...le corse des bois va sortir de son buisson!...j'en tressaille du gourdin..


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> super!...le corse des bois va sortir de son buisson!...j'en tressaille du gourdin..


ce que tu peux etre ordinaire des fois....


----------



## Grug2 (16 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> super!...le corse des bois va sortir de son buisson!...j'en tressaille du gourdin..


le principe c'est ce que tu chantes sous la douche, pas ce que tu y tripotes   .


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Janvier 2006)

dites, puisque ce sujet etait pour ce matin, il est deja périmé...?
bah, tant pis....


----------



## chokobelle (17 Janvier 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> en fait, Kelle music ecoutez vous, mais avec l'eau qui coule en plus...
> c'est Naze, sauf si vous rajoutez des photos...alors a ce moment là, et apres avoir vu celle de Chokobelle, on pourra rediscuter de l'interet de ce fil...



Mon Ixus est pas étanche, désolée


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Janvier 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ce que tu peux etre ordinaire des fois....



Oui... C'était d'ailleurs dans une réplique de "Nous ne vieillirons pas ensemble" de Pialat... "T'es même pas vulgaire, tiens! T'es ordinaire!..."


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Oui... C'était d'ailleurs dans une réplique de "Nous ne vieillirons pas ensemble" de Pialat... "T'es même pas vulgaire, tiens! T'es ordinaire!..."



hé! tu connais tes classiques......


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Janvier 2006)

chokobelle a dit:
			
		

> Mon Ixus est pas étanche, désolée



rah! Dommage...
il nous faudrait investir dans un boitier etanche...


----------



## Grug2 (18 Janvier 2006)

Bon, je vais finir par avoir des problèmes avec les voisins 
---
U don't have 2 be beautiful 2 turn me on
I just need your body baby, from dusk till dawn
U don't need experience 2 turn me out
U just leave it all up 2 me 
I'm gonna show u what it's all about  U don't have 2 be rich 2 be my girl
U don't have 2 be cool 2 rule my world
Ain't no particular sign I'm more compatible with
I just want your extra time and your kiss
  U got to not talk dirty, baby, if u wanna impress me
U can't be 2 flirty, mama. I know how 2 undress me    (yeah)
I want 2 be your fantasy. Maybe u could be mine
U just leave it all up to me 
We could have a good time
  U don't have 2 be rich 2 be my girl
U don't have 2 be cool 2 rule my world
Ain't no particular sign I'm more compatible with
I just want your extra time and your kiss
Yes
  I think I wanna dance 
Gotta, Gotta
Little girl Wendy's parade
  Gotta, gotta, gotta
  Women not girls, rule my world, 
I said they rule my world
Act your age, mama,                      (not your shoe size) 
Not your shoe size
Maybe we could do the twirl
U don't have 2 watch Dynasty 
2 have an attitude
U just leave it all up 2 me
My love will be your food 
Yeah
  U don't have 2 be rich 2 be my girl
U don't have 2 be cool 2 rule my world
Ain't no particular sign I'm more compatible with
I just want your extra time and your kiss

---

le premier qui trouve gagne un flacon de gel douche vide


----------



## mado (18 Janvier 2006)

Tiens un petit Prince...


----------



## supermoquette (18 Janvier 2006)

pin hin hun 

pin hun hinhun

windowlicker, aphex twin


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Janvier 2006)

No
comment...


----------



## quetzalk (18 Janvier 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> No
> comment...



 trique du matin ou pas, c'est pas une chanson facile à fredonner en tous cas... des tuyaux ?


----------



## jugnin (18 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> pin hin hun
> 
> pin hun hinhun
> 
> windowlicker, aphex twin



Là faut reconnaître. Tu aurais presque pu essayer de la faire là.


----------



## elKBron (18 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Ou alors sous un air très connu de Pierre Perret:
> 
> 
> sur Sarkozy !   :
> ...


_*Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Dory.
*_
je veux pas lui en donner, je veux lui en enlever, grrr :mouais:


----------



## imimi (19 Janvier 2006)

Ce matin c'était ça :

*Mmm* des Crash Test Dummies 
:love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: 

_Once there was a kid who
Got into an accident and couldn't come to school
But when he finally came back
His hair had turned from black into bright white
He said that it was from when
The cars had smashed him so hard

Mmm Mmm Mmm Mmm
Mmm Mmm Mmm Mmm

Once there was this girl who
Wouldn't go and change with the girls in the change room
But when they finally made her
They saw birthmarks all over her body
She couldn't quite explain it
They'd always just been there

Mmm Mmm Mmm Mmm
Mmm Mmm Mmm Mmm

But both the girl and boy were glad
'Cause one kid had it worse that that

'Cause then there was this boy whose
Parents made him come directly home right after school
And when they went to church
They shook and lurched all over the church floor
He couldn'r quite explain
They'd always just gone there

Mmm Mmm Mmm Mmm
Mmm Mmm Mmm Mmm _

Et j'avoue honteusement que je ne fait que les Mmm Mmm Mmm :rose: 
Et faux en plus :rose: :rose:


----------



## Grug2 (19 Janvier 2006)

ce matin, j'ai chanté ça&#8230; :love:
après j'ai essayé de retrouver le morceau, mais en fait il est vachement moins bien en vrai qu'en souvenir. 



Paris est plein, plein, plein de parisiens
Pas assez de parisiennes et trop de parisiens
Paris est plein, plein, plein de parisiens
Pas assez de parisiennes et trop de parisiens

Je suis de bonne, bonne, bonne humeur ce matin
Y'a des matins comme ça
Il fait beau, ****** c'est rare
Plus je travaille et moins je me marre
Et les requins sont dans la scène
Mais ça baigne
C'est, c'est une vie saine de ramer
Sans ça, sans s'arrêter
De Madeleine à La Rochelle
Faut que je trouve rapido
La meuf qu'il me faut

Paris est plein de parisiens
Pas assez de parisiennes et trop de parisiens

Je suis de bonne, bonne, bonne humeur ce matin
Y'a des matins comme ça
Un beau paquebot
Je leur dois trop
Mais j'avance bien mieux
Avec le ventre creux
Je prie à mort
Le dieu des fesses
Qui me laisse
Pas sans gonzesses
Je chope un bus oy! oy! oy!
Et ce ****** de bus
Qui glisse
Et qui se trompe de piste
Dans les couloirs
Retirés par la police

Paris est plein de parisiens
Pas assez de parisiennes et trop de parisiens

Je suis de bonne, bonne, bonne humeur ce matin
Y'a des matins comme ça
Allume, allume
Fais-moi voir ce que tu caches
Dans ton tiroir
Je parle plus
Qu'avec les mains
La langue du Mac atomicien (?)
Des gens, des gens qui trouvent ça beau
Applaudissent, applaudissent dans notre dos

Paris est plein de parisiens
Pas assez de parisiennes et trop de parisiens

oy! oy! oy! usse!
oy! oy! oy! usse!

Je suis de bonne, bonne, bonne humeur ce matin
Y'a des matins comme ça

Je suis de bonne, bonne, bonne humeur ce matin
Y'a des matins comme ça
Basta!

Paris est plein, plein, plein de parisiens
Pas assez de parisiennes et trop de parisiens
Paris est plein, plein, plein de parisiens
Pas assez de parisiennes et trop de parisiens
Paris est plein, plein, plein de parisiens
Pas assez de parisiennes et trop de parisiens
Paris est plein, plein, plein de parisiens
Pas assez de parisiennes et trop de parisiens
Paris est plein, plein, plein de parisiens
Pas assez de parisiennes et trop de parisiens
Paris est plein, plein, plein de parisiens
Pas assez de parisiennes et trop de parisiens
Paris est plein, plein, plein de parisiens
Pas assez de parisiennes et trop de parisiens
Paris est plein, plein, plein de parisiens
Pas assez de parisiennes et trop de parisiens
Paris est plein, plein, plein de parisiens
Pas assez de parisiennes et trop de parisiens
Paris est plein, plein, plein de parisiens
Pas assez de parisiennes et trop de parisiens
Paris est plein, plein, plein de parisiens...

--
Tristan
BONNE HUMEUR
Paroles et musique: P. Grillet - M. Bassignani, 1988


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Janvier 2006)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> _*Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Dory.
> *_
> je veux pas lui en donner, je veux lui en enlever, grrr :mouais:


:mouais:

- Pull!!!
Sboiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiig! Pfuiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit...... Sblam-sblam!!!
- Beau doublé, Monsieur le Baron.
- Merci mon bon James. Repassez moi deux cartouches... Non ; pas celles-là.... Voilàààà, c'est ça. Les rouges.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2006)

Voyons, ce matin sous la douche, je braillait ça :

It's a vaillelante pornography,
chicken chicks and sodomy
Ze kind of shit you get on your TV-i-i

SOAD - mais _yaourt style_


----------



## elKBron (19 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> 
> - Pull!!!
> Sboiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiig! Pfuiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit...... Sblam-sblam!!!
> ...


ben quoi ? on a dit : pas de politique, morbleu... :mouais:


----------



## reineman (19 Janvier 2006)

moi j'me douche pas, j'trouve ça mesquin....j'préfère les bains.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> moi j'me douche pas, j'trouve ça mesquin....j'préfère les bains.




*Ce qui est terriblement frustrant avec les douches*
c'est qu'il y a toujours une partie de ton anatomie qui se gèle alors que l'autre est sous l'eau chaude.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ce qui est terriblement frustrant avec les douches*
> c'est qu'il y a toujours une partie de ton anatomie qui se gèle alors que l'autre est sous l'eau chaude.




vantard


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Janvier 2006)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> vantard



*Prendre les douches à deux*
ça réchauffe


----------



## mado (27 Janvier 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Prendre les douches à deux*
> ça réchauffe





schyzo !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Prendre les douches à deux*
> ça réchauffe



je peux dire une p'tite connerie ?  

wai ! sur ? ok, ba je me lance... :



"ba, j'ai bien essayé, mais mon chat aime pas l'eau... "  :s


----------



## La mouette (27 Janvier 2006)

trada dada ...pomme pomme...
C'est pas l'homme qui prend la mer...tradada
c'est la mer qui prend l'homme....patatra....


sous la douche c'est génial....:love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Janvier 2006)

*C'est pas la savonnette*
qui prend l'homme,
c'est l'homme qui se penche pour prendre la savonnette

Dans les prisons, c'est pas génial...


----------



## valoriel (28 Janvier 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *C'est pas la savonnette*
> qui prend l'homme,
> c'est l'homme qui se penche pour prendre la savonnette
> 
> Dans les prisons, c'est pas génial...


t'as testé?  

en général, moi je suis plutôt occupé à me dire qu'avec 2h de retard 
il faudrait mieux pas que je traîne sous la douche.

30 minutes plus tard, je trouve toujours la solution


----------



## NED (28 Janvier 2006)

Ca matin c'est :
Mais il est ou hein le kiki,
c'est le kiki avec les pattes poilues...
enchainé avec :
Le mambo du décalco
(tout ca de Gotainer)


----------



## benkenobi (28 Janvier 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Ca matin c'est :
> Mais il est ou hein le kiki,
> c'est le kiki avec les pattes poilues...
> enchainé avec :
> ...


Moi c'était plus calme : *Baby Bash* avec Suga, suga


So tight, so fly
You got me lifted, you got me lifted

You got me lifted shifted higher than a ceiling
And ooh wee it's the ultimate feeling
You got me lifted feeling so gifted
Sugar how you get so fly
Suga suga how you get so fly
Suga suga how you get so fly
Suga suga how you get so fly
Suga suga how you get so fly


----------



## Burzum (28 Janvier 2006)

Pour moi c'était :

Load up on guns 
bring your friends
It's fun to lose and to pretend
She's over bored and self assured
Oh no, I know a dirty word

Hello, hello, hello, how low? 
Hello, hello, hello, how low? 
Hello, hello, hello, how low? 
Hello, hello, hello 

With the lights out, it's less dangerous 
Here we are now, entertain us 
I feel stupid and contagious 
Here we are now, entertain us 
A mulatto, an albino 
A mosquito, my libido 
Yea! 

Hey! 
Yea!

I'm worse at what I do best
And for this gift I feel blessed
Our little group has always been
And always will until the end

Hello, hello, hello, how low? 
Hello, hello, hello, how low? 
Hello, hello, hello, how low? 
Hello, hello, hello

With the lights out, it's less dangerous
Here we are now, entertain us
I feel stupid and contagious
Here we are now, entertain us
A mulatto, an albino
A mosquito, my Libido
Yea! 

Hey! 
Yea!

And I forget just why I taste
Oh yeah, I guess it makes me smile
I found it hard, it was to find
Oh well, whatever, nevermind

Hello, hello, hello, how low? 
Hello, hello, hello, how low? 
Hello, hello, hello, how low? 
Hello, hello, hello

With the lights out, it's less dangerous
Here we are now, entertain us
I feel stupid and contagious
Here we are now, entertain us
A mulatto, an albino
A mosquito, my libido
A denial, a denial 
A denial, a denial 
A denial, a denial 
A denial, a denial 
A denial!


----------



## G2LOQ (28 Janvier 2006)

*  The Lion Sleeps Tonight Lyrics
*

 Lala kahle                [Sleep well]

In the jungle, the mighty jungle
The lion sleeps tonight
In the jungle, the mighty jungle
The lion sleeps tonight

(Chorus)
Imbube

Ingonyama ifile                [The lion's in peace]
Ingonyama ilele                [The lion sleeps]
Thula                    [Hush]

Near the village, the peaceful village
The lion sleeps tonight
Near the village, the peaceful village
The lion sleeps tonight

(Chorus)

Ingonyama ilele                [The lion sleeps]

Hush, my darling, don't fear, my darling
The lion sleeps tonight
Hush, my darling, don't fear, my darling
The lion sleeps tonight

He, ha helelemama            [He, ha helelemama]
Ohi'mbube                [lion]

(Chorus)

Ixesha lifikile                [Time has come]
Lala                    [Sleep]
Lala kahle                [Sleep well]

Near the village, the peaceful village
The lion sleeps tonight
Near the village, the peaceful village
The lion sleeps tonight

(Chorus)

My little darling
Don't fear, my little darling
My little darling
Don't fear, my little darling

Ingonyama ilele                [The lion sleeps]


----------



## imimi (28 Janvier 2006)

Pour moi ce matin (enfin ce midi) c'était rien :rose: 
Panne d'inspiration, ça arrive...


----------



## G2LOQ (28 Janvier 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi ce matin (enfin ce midi) c'était rien :rose:
> Panne d'inspiration, ça arrive...


Et pourtant imimi cracra l'eau elle aime ça.:rateau::rose:


----------



## Grug2 (28 Janvier 2006)

Faut chanter avec l'accent :

Vous les femmes, vous le charme
Vos sourires nous attirent nous désarment
Vous les anges, adorables
Et nous sommes nous les hommes pauvres diables

Avec des milliers de roses on vous entoure
On vous aime et sans le dire on vous le prouve
On se croit très forts on pense vous connaître
On vous dit toujours, vous répondez peut-être

Vous les femmes, vous mon drame
Vous si douces, vous la source de nos larmes
Pauvres diables, que nous sommes
Vulnérables, misérables, nous les hommes

Pauvres diables, pauvres diables ....

Dès qu'un autre vous sourit on a tendance
A jouer plus ou moins bien l'indifférence
On fait tout pour se calmer puis on éclate
On est fous de jalousie et ça vous flatte

Vous les femmes vous le charme
Vos sourires nous attirent nous désarment
Pauvres diables que nous sommes
Vulnérables, misérables, nous les hommes

Pauvres diables, Pauvres diables, Pauvres diables


----------



## Pierrou (28 Janvier 2006)

les raide hotte chie lit pépère a dit:
			
		

> Psychic spies from China
> Try to steal your mind's elation
> Little girls from Sweden
> Dream of silver screen quotations
> ...



 le matin c'est pas mal... mes voisins se sont po encore plaint :rateau:


----------



## toys (29 Janvier 2006)

bordel je suis a la bourre faut que je bouge mon cul
bordel je suis a la bourre faut que je bouge mon cul
bordel je suis a la bourre faut que je bouge mon cul
bordel je suis a la bourre faut que je bouge mon cul
bordel je suis a la bourre faut que je bouge mon cul
bordel je suis a la bourre faut que je bouge mon cul
 faut que je bouge mon culculcul


un peut comme tous les matins.


----------



## imimi (31 Janvier 2006)

merci Nephou   

reprennons donc sérieusement ce débat sérieux.
ce matin c'était CA :


_You!
I wanna take you to a gay bar,
I wanna take you to a gay bar,
I wanna take you to a gay bar, gay bar, gay bar.

Let's start a war, start a nuclear war,
At the gay bar, gay bar, gay bar.
Wow! (Shout out loud)
At the gay bar.

Now tell me do ya, a do ya have any money?
I wanna spend all your money,
At the gay bar, gay bar, gay bar.

I've got something to put in you,
I've got something to put in you,
I've got something to put in you,
At the gay bar, gay bar, gay bar.
Wow! (Shout out loud)

You're a superstar, at the gay bar.
You're a superstar, at the gay bar.
Yeah! you're a superstar, at the gay bar.
You're a superstar, at the gay bar.
Superstar.
Super, super, superstar
_​_
_​_
_[Electric Six_, Gay Bar_]​ 


ça met en forme_   :style: 
_


----------



## supermoquette (31 Janvier 2006)

Moi Fernande de Brassens


----------



## dool (31 Janvier 2006)

Ah oui tiens, faudrait y "penser" + souvent sous la douche !


----------



## Warflo (31 Janvier 2006)

Je me suis fait effacé je sais même plus ce que j'ai écris


----------



## NED (31 Janvier 2006)

Ba oui hein ca arrive !
Vous moquez po hein !
c'est toute ma jeunesse Variétoch....:rose: 

Minuit se lève en haut des tours
Les voix se taisent et tout devient aveugle et sourd
La nuit camoufle pour quelques heures
La zone sale et les épaves et la laideur

J'ai pas choisi de naître ici
Entre l'ignorance et la violence et l'ennui
J'm'en sortirai, j'me le promets
Et s'il le faut, j'emploierai des moyens légaux

Envole-moi {3x}
Loin de cette fatalité qui colle à ma peau
Envole-moi {2x}
Remplis ma tête d'autres horizons, d'autres mots
Envole-moi

Pas de question ni rebellion
Règles du jeu fixées mais les dés sont pipés
L'hiver est glace, l'été est feu
Ici, y a jamais de saison pour être mieux

J'ai pas choisi de vivre ici
Entre la soumission, la peur ou l'abandon
J'm'en sortirai, je te le jure
A coup de livres, je franchirai tous ces murs

Envole-moi {3x}
Loin de cette fatalité qui colle à ma peau
Envole-moi {2x}
Remplis ma tête d'autres horizons, d'autres mots
Envole-moi

Me laisse pas là, emmène-moi, envole-moi
Croiser d'autres yeux qui ne se résignent pas
Envole-moi, tire-moi de là
Montre-moi ces autres vies que je ne sais pas
Envole-moi {3x}
Regarde-moi bien, je ne leur ressemble pas
Me laisse pas là, envole-moi
Avec ou sans toi, je n'finirai pas comme ça
Envole-moi, envole-moi, envole-moi...


----------



## toys (31 Janvier 2006)

Je ne sais toujours pas rapper 
C'est pas grave, je vais faire semblant 
Etre dans le Klub des Loosers, c'est comme baiser sans gland
On ne ressent jamais rien devant les gens 
S'il vous plait, donnez moi de l'argent 
Ce soir j'ai envie de baiser 
De jolies prostituées 
Qui pourraient 
Ecarter les cuisses devant moi et même faire semblant de kiffer si je rajoute 20 keus 
Elles pourraient même dire 
"Oh oui, c'est bon Fuzati" 
La misère sexuelle est un filon que j'exploite 
Plutot que d'exploiter mon pénis 
Personne ne veut de mon pénis ? 
Comme une sucette à l'anis quand tu es petit garçon et que tu ne sais pas encore ce que c'est 
Tu te dis l'anis ça a un gout bizarre 

--Cuizinier met l'instru de "Seine St Denis style", et Fuzati change de sujet...--

Là je reviens en 94, j'ai 14 ans 
J'ai encore de l'acné et des cheveux longs 
J'écoute Nirvana 
Le grunge, c'est plutôt super sympa 
J'essaye de serrer des meufs, mais elles me mettent déjà des vents 
Ce n'est pas grave 
J'ai mis ma chemise rose parce que je symbolise une feuille de papier toilette 
Qui vient torcher 
Le cul du hip-hop de toute la merde du rap français 
Fuzati a toujours les sourcils froncés 
Pour faire semblant qu'il est un Bad-Boy 
Et quand il se met torse-nu 
On voit que ses abdominaux ne sont pas de vrais abdominaux 
Ce sont juste mes os 
Aurevoir...


----------



## Burzum (1 Février 2006)

I'm singing in the rain
Just singing in the rain
What a glorious feeling
I'm happy again
I'm laughing at clouds
So dark up above
The sun's in my heart
And I'm ready for love
For love
Let the stormy clouds chase
Everyone from the place
Come on with the rain
I've a smile on my face
I'll walk down the lane
With a happy refrain
Singing, singing in the rain
In the rain.

La...

I'm singing in the rain
Just singing in the rain
What a glorious feeling
I'm happy again
I walk down the lane
With a happy refrain
I'm singing, singing in the rain
In the rain
In the rain


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Février 2006)

Ce matin, comme tous les matins :

"Ba moin en tibo"... de mes copains créoles...
Voilà, j'ai raison, le débat est clos, cassez-vous.


----------



## lumai (1 Février 2006)

Pour la douche de ce soir c'était  : :love:

It&#8217;s safe in the city, to love in a doorway
To wrangle some screens from the door
And isn&#8217;t it me, putting pain in a stranger? 
Like a portrait in flesh, who trails on a leash
Will you see that I&#8217;m scared and I&#8217;m lonely? 
So I&#8217;ll break up my room, and yawn and i
Run to the centre of things
Where the knowing one says

Boys, boys, it&#8217;s a sweet thing
Boys, boys, it&#8217;s a sweet thing, sweet thing
If you want it, boys, get it here, thing
&#8217;cause hope, boys, is a cheap thing, cheap thing

I&#8217;m glad that you&#8217;re older than me
Makes me feel important and free
Does that make you smile, isn&#8217;t that me? 
I&#8217;m in your way, and I&#8217;ll steal every moment
If his trade is a curse, then I&#8217;ll bless you
And turn to the crossroads, and hamburgers, and

Boys, boys, it&#8217;s a sweet thing
Boys, boys, it&#8217;s a sweet thing, sweet thing
If you want it, boys, get it here, thing
&#8217;cause hope, boys, is a cheap thing, cheap thing

Sweet Thing / David Bowie


----------



## Pierrou (2 Février 2006)

j'ai retrouvé un CD avec tout Brassens en mp3... je suis aux anges depuis  :love:

sous la douche ce matin:
Parlez moi de la pluie et non pas du beau temps
le beau temps me dégoute  et m'fait grincer des dents 
le bel azur me met en rage
car le plus bel amour qui m'fut donné sur terre
j'le dois au mauvais temps j'le dois à jupiter
il me tomba d'un ciel d'orage
par un soir de novembre à cheval sur les toits
un vrai tonerre de brest avec des cris d'putois
allumait ses feux d'artifices
descendant de sa couche en costume de nuit
ma voisine affolée vint cocgner à mon huis
en réclamant mes bons offices
je suis seul et j'ai peur ouvrez moi par pitié
mon mari vient d'partir faire son dur métier
pauvre malheureux mercenaire
contraint d'coucher dehors quand il fait mauvais temps
pour la bonne raison qu'il est représentant
d'une maison de paratonerres
.... etc 
:love: :love:

pour moi ce type est vraiment un des plus grands poêtes de tout les temps  ( ma prof de lettres me regarde d'un sale oeil depuis que j'ai osé lui sortir ça, mais je m'en fous )


----------



## imimi (3 Février 2006)

So, I felt like the biggest asshole
(Am I the biggest asshole)
Kill your rock & roll
(**** all the sexy people)

[Chorus] :
Everytime I look in your eyes
Everyday I'm watching you die
All the thoughts I see in you die, and why

So, I felt like the biggest asshole
(Am I the biggest asshole)
Kill your rock & roll
(**** all the sexy people)

[Chorus]

Eat all the grassx3
Eat all the grass that you want
Accidents happen in the dark
Accidents happen

[Chorus]

So, I felt like the biggest asshole
When I kill rock & roll
So, I felt like the biggest asshole
When I kill rock & roll 

SOAD _Kill Rock'N Roll_ 

j'adore le refrain :love:​


----------



## NED (4 Février 2006)

"Jaime pas les rododindrons ! pouet pouet !"
"Jaime pas les rododindrons ! pouet pouet !"
La chanson de Sim....
Je me rappelle de l'air mais plus de toutes les paroles....


----------



## imimi (6 Février 2006)

"Brrrrr, fait froid !
Brrrrr, p***** fait froid !"

En boucle ce matin...


----------



## ikiki (6 Février 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> "Brrrrr, fait froid !
> Brrrrr, p***** fait froid !"
> En boucle ce matin...



La même...   
P****** de ballon


----------



## Nephou (6 Février 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> "Jaime pas les *rhododendrons* ! pouet pouet !"
> "Jaime pas les *rhododendrons* ! pouet pouet !"
> La chanson de Sim....
> Je me rappelle de l'air mais plus de toutes les paroles....



D'autres sources parlent de Topaloff.


*édition* : mais en fait non _ne me remercie pas _


----------



## toys (6 Février 2006)

en fait pas de douche se matin mais un bain!

résultat:deux heures de sommeil en plus :rose:


----------



## imimi (6 Février 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> en fait pas de douche se matin mais un bain!


veinard !


----------



## NED (6 Février 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> D'autres sources parlent de Topaloff.
> 
> 
> *édition* : mais en fait non _ne me remercie pas _



Merci ! Je connaissait la 2eme adresse, j'ai même téléchargé le podcast de la radio idiote.... 

Donc pour demain sous la douche ce sera :

La fourmi veut pas donner son miam miam
la fourmi veut pas donner son miam miam
la fourmi n'est pas préteuse
c'est une vieille embéteuse
plutot crever que donner un gramme
gramme gramme gramme gramme
la fourmi veut pas donner son miam miam
la fourmi veut pas donner son miam miam
ses parents avaient du pèze
des troupeaux de puces en Corrèze
une chaîne de fourmilières du blé des diams
diam diam diam diam
la fourmi veut pas donner son miam miam

Mon passage préféré :

(Parlé)
grinng !
tiens, que ne c'est qui grinng ?
mamour mamour, c'est ne bronze de Khrishna
et que ne veut le va pieds nus ?
et ne vient néchanger le miam de l'esprit
contre le miam du frigérateur
allez ne faire foute ne saltimbranque 
ah ! mais c'est nérétique !


----------



## dool (6 Février 2006)

...La cigale est dans le show bizness, ness
mais elle ne veux pas montrer ses fesses, fesses !...

:love:


----------



## lumai (6 Février 2006)

:love:

_ J'entends encore l'onde sensuelle
 De ta bouche sur la mienne
 C'était si fort, c'était si beau
 La philosophie de ton souffle entre mes mots

 Les plumes volent encerclées par tes ondes
 Mes habits collent, faut qu'j'm'innonde
 Mais je n'sais plus où donner du crâne
 Ça n'répond plus, j'attends la panne

 Comment t'atteindre?
 Mais comment t'atteindre Onde sensuelle
 Toi qui me donnes des ailes
 Pourrais-je te rendre un jour éternelle
 Pour nous lier jusqu'au ciel

 Tes doubles sens si romantiques
 M'ont troublé, Onde magique
 Y a-t-il un sens à ta venue
 As-tu un nom? moi non plus...

 Mais comment t'atteindre?
 Mais comment t'atteindre Onde sensuelle
 Toi qui me donnes des ailes
 Pourrais-je te rendre un jour éternelle
 Pour nous lier jusqu'au ciel

 Mais comment t'atteindre Onde sensuelle
 Toi qui me donnes des ailes
 Comment t'atteindre Onde sensuelle
 Toi qui me donnes des ailes
_ 
M.


----------



## NED (7 Février 2006)

Pâle septembre, 
comme il est loin, 
le temps du ciel sans cendres 
il serait temps de s'entendre 
sur le nombre de jours qui 
jonchent le sol 
d'octobre 

Mâle si tendre 
au debut de novembre 
devint sourd aux avances de l'amour 
mais quel mal me prit 
de m'éprendre de lui ? 

Sale décembre 
comme il est lourd le ciel 
sais-tu que les statues de sel 
ont cessé de t'attendre ? 

Pâle septembre 
Entends-tu le glas que je sonne ? 

Je t'aime toujours d'amour 
je sème l'amour 

Les saisons passent mais de grâce 
faisons semblant qu'elles nous ressemblent 

Mais qui est cet homme qui tombe de la tour ? 
Mais qui est cet homme qui tombe des cieux ? 
Mais qui est cet homme qui tombe amoureux ? 

Pâle septembre, 
comme il est loin, 
le temps du ciel sans cendres 
il serait temps de s'entendre

S'i y a bien quelque chose de beaux que j'ai entendu ces dernières decennies, c'est bien l'Album de Camille.


----------



## dool (7 Février 2006)

NED ! Tu ne serais pas dans l'état actuel ce que tu es et moi je ne serai pas dans mon état de cause de pourquoi de comment de là maintenant (si si tu m'as bien comprise ! )....ben je te demanderai de m'épouser !!!!!....enfin, au moins de m'épouser le matin sous la douche !  :love: 


....


Sans rire, ce matin, comme plusieurs matins de suite, moi, je chante :

On s'est connu
En bas des marches
Du palais
Tout en bas de l'escalier de glace
Tes pieds dansaient
nus sur la neige
Et tu chantais cet air plein de malice et de grâce

Ôte maintenant
Tes souliers
Et chausse à ton pied
Quelques pelotes de nuées
Car ici désormais
Est la demeure d'un ciel
La demeure d'un ciel

On a monté
Toutes les marches
Du palais
Jusqu'en haut de l'escalier de glace
Un ingénu
Nous attendait
Et nous a mar i és
Parmi les oiseaux sauvages

...


Ca fait deux fois en 2 semaines que je fais une demande en mariage...faut que j'arrête ! ... Anne


----------



## ikiki (7 Février 2006)

Mouais...
Ben moi je viens d'avoir la douce voix de M Rodriguez qui va  passer dans la soirée réparer ce foutu ballon d'eau FROIDE en rad depuis vendredi... 

Ah moi les joies du chant sous la douche


----------



## loustic (7 Février 2006)

Splash splash splash !
****** de robinet !

Splash splash splash !
****** de douchette !

Splash splash splash !
****** de savonnette !

Splash splash splash !
****** de gant d'toilette !

Splash splash splash !
****** de quéquette !

Splash splash splash !
****** de castagnettes !

Splash splash splash !
****** de miettes !

Splash splash splash !
****** de Soviets !

Splash splash splash !
****** de sonnette !

Splash splash splash !
****** de serviette !

Splash splash splash !
****** de moquette !

Splash splash splash !
****** de nénette !

Splash splash splash !
****** de frisettes !

Splash splash splash !
****** d'musiquette !


----------



## supermoquette (7 Février 2006)

je me tire 
je me tire
sur la barbichette


----------



## loustic (7 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je me tire
> je me tire
> sur la barbichette


Tu l'as échappé belle ! Dans la chanson il n'y a que la moquette, pas super !


----------



## samoussa (7 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je me tire
> je me tire
> sur la barbichette


Mais c'est que ça rime tout ça, barbichette...supermoquette...  Ah poesie quand tu nos tiens


----------



## NED (8 Février 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> NED ! Tu ne serais pas dans l'état actuel ce que tu es et moi je ne serai pas dans mon état de cause de pourquoi de comment de là maintenant (si si tu m'as bien comprise ! )....ben je te demanderai de m'épouser !!!!!....enfin, au moins de m'épouser le matin sous la douche !  :love:



Rhaa lala la Doolette, faut pas me dire des trucs come ça dès le matin moi, déjà que le matin....tu comprends hein je suis un homme, tu sais comment on est le matin là où je veux dire:rose: . Donc d'ici à la douche, je vais pas me faire prier... 

Donc ce matin en me frictionnant bien fort sous une douche FROIDE, parceque sinon je vais faire fondre les carreaux autour rien que de penser à une couleur bleue, je vais chanter :

Au premier temps de la valse
Je suis seul mais je t'aperçois
Et Paris qui bat la mesure
Paris qui mesure notre émoi
Et Paris qui bat la mesure
Me murmure murmure tout bas

{refrain:}
Une valse à trois temps
Qui s'offre encore le temps
Qui s'offre encore le temps
De s'offrir des détours
Du côté de l'amour
Comme c'est charmant
Une valse à quatre temps
C'est beaucoup moins dansant
C'est beaucoup moins dansant
Mais tout aussi charmant
Qu'une valse à trois temps
Une valse à quatre temps
Une valse à vingt ans
C'est beaucoup plus troublant
C'est beaucoup plus troublant
Mais beaucoup plus charmant
Qu'une valse à trois temps
Une valse à vingt ans
Une valse à cent temps
Une valse à cent ans
Une valse ça s'entend
A chaque carrefour
Dans Paris que l'amour
Rafraîchit au printemps
Une valse à mille temps
Une valse à mille temps
Une valse a mis le temps
De patienter vingt ans
Pour que tu aies vingt ans
Et pour que j'aie vingt ans
Une valse à mille temps
Une valse à mille temps
Une valse à mille temps
Offre seule aux amants
Trois cent trente-trois fois le temps
De bâtir un roman

Au deuxième temps de la valse
On est deux tu es dans mes bras
Au deuxième temps de la valse
Nous comptons tous les deux une deux trois
Et Paris qui bat la mesure
Paris qui mesure notre émoi
Et Paris qui bat la mesure
Nous fredonne fredonne déjà

{refrain}

Au troisième temps de la valse
Nous valsons enfin tous les trois
Au troisième temps de la valse
Il y a toi y a l'amour et y a moi
Et Paris qui bat la mesure
Paris qui mesure notre émoi
Et Paris qui bat la mesure
Laisse enfin éclater sa joie.


----------



## fredintosh (8 Février 2006)

Mais comment ai-je pu ignorer l'existence de the thread, moi ?   

Bon, alors ma contribution... Oh-a oh !  
(ok, ça vaut pas Jacques Brel :rose: , mais il faut de l'eclectisme...)

_I heard you on the wireless back in Fifty Two 
Lying awake intent in tuning in on you. 
If I was young it didn't stop you coming through 
Oh-a oh 

They took the credit for your second symphony 
Rewritten by machine on new technology 
and now I understand the problems you can see 

Oh-a oh 
I met your children 
Oh-a oh 
But did you tell them? 

Video killed the radio star 
Video killed the radio star 
Pictures came and broke your heart 
Oh-a-a-a oh 

And now we meet in an abandoned studio 
We heard the playback and it seems so long ago 
And you remember how the jingles used to go 

Oh-a oh 
You were the first one 
Oh-a oh 
Maybe the last one 

Video killed the radio star 
Video killed the radio star 
In my mind and in my car 
We can't rewind we've gone too far 

Oh-a-aho oh, 
Oh-a-aho oh 
Video killed the radio star 
Video killed the radio star 
In my mind and in my car 
we can't rewind we've gone too far 
Pictures came and broke your heart 
put the blame on VCR 

You are a radio star 
You are a radio star 
Video killed the radio star 
Video killed the radio star 
Video killed the radio star 
Video killed the radio star 
Video killed the radio star_


----------



## G2LOQ (8 Février 2006)

_Emmenez-moi_ *Charles Aznavour* 

Vers les docks où le poids et l'ennui
Me courbent le dos
Ils arrivent le ventre alourdi
De fruits les bateaux

Ils viennent du bout du monde
Apportant avec eux
Des idées vagabondes
Aux reflets de ciels bleus
De mirages

Traînant un parfum poivré
De pays inconnus
Et d'éternels étés
Où l'on vit presque nus
Sur les plages

Moi qui n'ai connu toute ma vie
Que le ciel du nord
J'aimerais débarbouiller ce gris
En virant de bord

Emmenez-moi au bout de la terre
Emmenez-moi au pays des merveilles
Il me semble que la misère
Serait moins pénible au soleil

Dans les bars à la tombée du jour
Avec les marins
Quand on parle de filles et d'amour
Un verre à la main

Je perds la notion des choses
Et soudain ma pensée
M'enlève et me dépose
Un merveilleux été
Sur la grève

Où je vois tendant les bras
L'amour qui comme un fou
Court au devant de moi
Et je me pends au cou
De mon rêve

Quand les bars ferment, que les marins
Rejoignent leur bord
Moi je rêve encore jusqu'au matin
Debout sur le port

Emmenez-moi au bout de la terre
Emmenez-moi au pays des merveilles
Il me semble que la misère
Serait moins pénible au soleil

Un beau jour sur un rafiot craquant
De la coque au pont
Pour partir je travaillerais dans
La soute à charbon

Prenant la route qui mène
A mes rêves d'enfant
Sur des îles lointaines
Où rien n'est important
Que de vivre

Où les filles alanguies
Vous ravissent le cur
En tressant m'a t'on dit
De ces colliers de fleurs
Qui enivrent

Je fuirais laissant là mon passé
Sans aucun remords
Sans bagage et le cur libéré
En chantant très fort

Emmenez-moi au bout de la terre
Emmenez-moi au pays des merveilles
Il me semble que la misère
Serait moins pénible au soleil...


----------



## toys (10 Février 2006)

je voudrait être un nain.
pour avoir une grosse B$te
mais je ne suis q'un géant 
et la mienne est petite


je sais plus la suite mais en tout cas s'est une chanson de vrp ou de nontroposse i dont now.


----------



## NED (10 Février 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> je voudrait être un nain.
> pour avoir une grosse B$te
> mais je ne suis q'un géant
> et la mienne est petite
> ...



Tu as une drôle de vue de toi même sous ta douche toi.....


----------



## Grug2 (10 Février 2006)

c'est à peine plus long&#8230;  
Je voudrais être un nain,
Pour avoir une grosse ****.
Je voudrais être un nain,
Pour avoir une belle trique.
Je voudrais être un nain,
Pour avoir une grosse ****,
Mais je ne suis qu'un géant,
Et la mienne est petite!


----------



## Grug2 (10 Février 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Tu as une drôle de vue de toi même sous ta douche toi.....


rigole, faut de l'estomac   pour clamer ça sur les forums  :rateau:


----------



## toys (10 Février 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> c'est à peine plus long
> Je voudrais être un nain,
> Pour avoir une grosse ****.
> Je voudrais être un nain,
> ...


 
merci le grug mais alors s'est de vrp ou des nontroposse?

en tout cas je ne veut pas être un nain


----------



## Warflo (10 Février 2006)

(pas très originale)

c_on de douche tu vas chaffer
con de chauffe-eau tu vas chauffer
****** fais froid !
con d'eau t'es trop froide !
****** fais froid !

Aaaaaaaaah!
Jme pèles les ****** !


_


----------



## NED (10 Février 2006)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> (pas très originale)
> 
> c_on de douche tu vas chaffer
> con de chauffe-eau tu vas chauffer
> ...



Sympa ta nouvelle chanson!
Ca passe sur quelle radio?


----------



## Warflo (10 Février 2006)

Sur "Jmelespèles-FM".
Tu connais pas


----------



## fredintosh (10 Février 2006)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> Sur "Jmelespèles-FM".
> Tu connais pas



J'aurais plutôt dit : ÇaKaille Rock


----------



## Grug2 (10 Février 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> merci le grug mais alors s'est de vrp ou des nontroposse?
> 
> en tout cas je ne veut pas être un nain


les deux je crois


----------



## NED (11 Février 2006)

Demain, sous la douche se sera :

Refrain 
Laisse-moi zoom zoom zang 
Dans ta Benz Benz Benz 
Gal' quand tu pointes ton bumpa 
Ca m'rend dingue dingue dingue 


Lord Kossity 
Gal' t'es sexy, viens voir Kossity 
Original recordman dans la ville de Paris 
Gal t'es jolie, dans ton Versace 
Viens t'amuser avec un DJ top celebrity 
Wine, bouge ! carré sur le groove 
J'aime les gal' surtout quand les gal' move 
Move up, move up 
Rough, comme une louve 
Bouge ton corps de la tête aux pieds 
Et là j'approuve 
Move up, move up 
Gal' wine ton body 
Montre leur que t'as pas peur 
D'exciter tous les bandits 
Wine comme une vipère 
Si t'as le savoir faire 
T'inquiète pas, y a pas de galère 
J'le dirai ni à ton père ni à ta mère 
Ondule comme un vers de terre 
Et jette-moi dans les yeux 
Ton regard de panthère 

Refrain 



Joey Starr 
Vas-y Joey speak leur 
Ca s'passe à l'arrière d'une merco Benz Benz Benz 
Ouais du côté d'Saint-Denis baby 
j'te garentie qu'il ya des dingues d'etre dingue 
Tu es ma mire, je suis la flèche que ton entrejambe attire 
Amour de loufiat, on vivra en eaux troubles toi et moi 
Mais ce soir faut qu'ça brille, faut qu'j'enquille, j'veux du freestyle 
Je veux que tu réveilles, que tu stimules mon côté bestial 
Pump, baby monte sur mon Seine-St-Denis Fonk 
J'te le ferai, façon j'te cueille, y a que ça qui me rend joke 
A ton contact je deviens liquide 
Liquide intemporel, bouge ton corps de femelle 
Regarde le long de tes hanches, je coule 
Ondule ton corps, baby, ouais OK ça roule 
Je deviens insaisissable, à ton contact l'air est humide 
C'est comme une étincelle dans ton regard avide 

Refrain 



Kool Shen 
Ce soir faut qu'on se fache 
Faut qu'on se clash, clairement 
Faut pas qu'on fasse ça bêtement 
Donc move ton body, fait bander les bandits 
Puis ton " bon-da " brandi, tu t'en sortira grandie, tu sais ce qu'on dit 
Faut qu'ça glisse et puis que ça transpire 
Qu'ça foute en transe, pire, faut plus qu'je respire du tout 
Donne-moi, Donne-moi, Donne-moi 
Tout ce que t'as, c'est fou ce que t'as comme talent 
Mais où est-ce que t'as appris tout ça 
Après tout ça j'm'en fous 
J'veux juste que tu puisses me kiffer jusqu'à l'aube 
Donc vas-y monte sur mon Seine-St-Denis Fonk 

Joey Starr 
Ouais girl si tu vois une merco noire avec des vitres teintées 
Arriver avec un Booming système 
C'est ma Benz Benz Benz zoom zoom zang 
Yo 93 baby Seine-St-Denis style.

A oui ca change de Jacques Brel mais bon, ca défoule bien hein ?


----------



## Warflo (11 Février 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Demain, sous la douche se sera :
> [...]
> 
> Joey Starr
> ...


Tiens on parle du M&M's


----------



## Pierrou (12 Février 2006)

Moi je sens que ce sera du *Foo Fighters *
J'ai trouvé leur dernier disque à 10 euros à la FLAQUE® hier, un double disque, l'un grunge, l'autre avec des ballades pop  :love:


----------



## imimi (13 Février 2006)

L'inspiration est revenue avec l'arrivée d'un nouveau chauffe-eau qui fonctionne !!!
Merci m'sieur l'plombier  


Ce matin c'était donc :

_God save the queen
The fascist regime
They made you a moron
Potential H-bomb

God save the queen
She aint no human being
There is no future
In England's dreaming

Don't be told what you want
Don't be told what you need
There's no future no future
No future for you

God save the queen
We mean it man
We love our queen
God saves

God save the queen
'Cos tourists are money
Our figures head
Is not what she seems

Oh god save history
God save your mad parade
Oh lord god have mercy
All crimes are paid

When there's no future
How can there be sin
We're the flowers in the dustbin
We're the poison in your human machine
We're the future you're future

God save the queen
We mean it man
We love our queen
God saves

God save the queen
We mean it man
And there is no future
In England's dreaming

No future no future
No future for you
No future no future
No future for me

No future no future
No future for you
No future no future
No future for you
No future no future for you_

*The Sex Pistols*


----------



## NED (13 Février 2006)

Moi demain ça sera peut-être une chanson de publicité :
"j'me sens tout mou, mou mou mou mou, Mou ......si mou "
:mouais:


----------



## toys (16 Février 2006)

de l'eau chaude svp.
du fioul pour avoir de l'eau chaude si non je suis preneur.


----------



## Ichabod Crane (16 Février 2006)

Moi la douche demain matin, je la prendrais ce soir avec Don't let me be Misunderstood - The Animals


----------



## NED (16 Février 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> de l'eau chaude svp.
> du fioul pour avoir de l'eau chaude si non je suis preneur.


Oui parceque du Fioul pour se doucher c'est moyen..moyen quand même...


----------



## elKBron (16 Février 2006)

Noir Désir, Lolita nie en bloc

Lolita nie en bloc elle navigue au loin sous
Les cils a cent lieues de se douter que les
Silences et la jalousie la guettent elle oublie
La liste et l'allonge encore elle veut s'isoler
Et alors elle s'absorbe dans la contemplation
De ses pieds

Un ange passe
Un ange passe

Et puis son doigt décrit dans l'air des étoiles
Ou bien des éclairs elle ignore si superbement
Les sentiments les aléas de l'amour elle s'avance
Vers la fenêtre abandonnée lascive et elle
Couvre le ciel de mille signes étranges et inconnus de tous

Un ange passe
Un ange passe

Désolé Lola je n'ai pas su déchiffrer le sens
Secret de tes gestes lents aérés, simulacres ou
Magie futile a moins que le vide et l'ennui
Ne s'emparent de toi Lolita et si cette bulle pleine
De rien voulait se crever enfin

Un ange passe
Un ange passe

:love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## toys (16 Février 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Oui parceque du Fioul pour se doucher c'est moyen..moyen quand même...


oui mais le bain de fioul est conseillé contre pas mal de problème grave, bon je suis d'accord que pour les fumeurs la clope est très déconseiller sauf si vous avez bien numéroté toutes les parties de votre corps pour que les médecins puisse les recolé.

si non toujours pas de fioul donc pas de douche.


----------



## Pierrou (19 Février 2006)

La douche ce sera pour plus tard... mon popa joue avec la plomberie là...


----------



## Grug2 (21 Février 2006)

C&#8217;est une obsession 
Elle ne pense qu&#8217;à ça 
Elle n&#8217;en dort plus la nuit 
Elle me gâche la vie 
J&#8217;en ai plus qu&#8217;assez 
C&#8217;est une vraie maladie 
Rien ne lui fera changer d&#8217;avis 
Je ne sais pas ce qu&#8217;il lui a pris 
Car la seule chose qui lui ferait plaisir (refrain 1) 
Ce serait de voir Chirac en prison
 J&#8217;attends 2007 
C&#8217;est mon seul espoir 
De sortir du brouillard 
C&#8217;est ma dernière chance 
Faut que j&#8217;aie confiance en la justice française 
J&#8217;aimerais tellement lui faire plaisir 
Mais je n&#8217;ai pas assez de relations 
Car la seule chose qui lui ferait plaisir 
Ce serait de voir Chirac en prison (Solo + R1)
 C&#8217;est une contagion 
Maintenant moi aussi 
Je n&#8217;en dors plus la nuit 
C&#8217;est une obsession 
Pourtant y&#8217;a 5 ans 
J&#8217;avais voté pour lui 
J&#8217;attends 2007 
C&#8217;est mon seul espoir 
De sortir du brouillard 
Voir Chirac en prison x5


----------



## imimi (21 Février 2006)

Oh toi tu dois écouter OuïFM   

Ce matin c'était un mélange en yaourt :rose:  de *Polly* _et _*Mr Moustache*_ Nirvana_ :love: :love: :love:
Choix largement influencé par l'achat de _When The Lights Out_ il y'a peu


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> Oh toi tu dois écouter OuïFM
> 
> Ce matin c'était un mélange en yaourt :rose:  de *Polly* _et _*Mr Moustache*_ Nirvana_ :love: :love: :love:
> Choix largement influencé par l'achat de _When The Lights Out_ il y'a peu




J'ai du rater un épisode:

yaourt: sous la douche 

polly: le poney :mouais:

mr moustache: pour le maillot?


oui, je sais, je sors, c'est par là


----------



## NED (21 Février 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> Oh toi tu dois écouter OuïFM
> 
> Ce matin c'était un mélange en yaourt :rose:  de *Polly* _et _*Mr Moustache*_ Nirvana_ :love: :love: :love:
> Choix largement influencé par l'achat de _When The Lights Out_ il y'a peu



T'aurais du nous l'enregistrer.
J'aurais bien aimer écouter ça !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2006)

moi je verrai bien patoch sous la douche nous chanter ceci  



Che bella cosa, 'na Iurnata 'e sole
N'aria serena doppo 'na tempesta
Pe' ll'aria fresca pare già 'na festa...
Che bella cosa 'na iurnata 'e sole
Ma n'atu sole cchiù bello, ohi nè
'o sole mio, sta nfronte a te
'o sole, o sole mio
sta nfronte a te, sta nfronte a te !

Lùcene 'e llastre d'à fenesta toia,
'na lavannara canta e se, ne vanta
e pe' tramente terce, spanne e canta
lùceno 'e llastre d'à fenesta toia

Ma n'atu sole cchiù bello, ohi nè
'o sole mio, sta nfronte a te
'o sole, 'o sole mio
sta nfronte a te, stanfronte a te !

Quanno fa notte e 'o sole se ne scenne,
mme vene quase 'na malincunia
sotto 'a fenesta toia restarria
quanno fa notte e 'o sole se ne scenne

Ma n'atu sole, cchiù bello, ohi nè
'o sole mio sta nfronte a te
'o sole, 'o sole mio
sta nfronte a te, sta nfronte a te !


----------



## Pierrou (24 Février 2006)

Demain moi, ça va être douche à 5h30 avant de partir au ski à 6h...

Ca va donner un bô Medley ( comme ils disent à la Staraque®):

"Moonshine Delirium, what is that, looking behind the curtains...
A m'asseoir sur un banc, cinq minutes avec toi...
Go get your knife, go get your knife...
When I was a child, I was a jedi...
Des armes, des chouettes, des brillantes...
Swing on the spira if our divinity and still be a human...
Elle avait la taille faite au tour, les hanches pleines...
Mama ouhououuu didn't mean to make you cry...
Je suis né dans cette caravane etRRRRZZZZZZZZZZZZZ "

A peu près :rateau: 

( PS: Celui qui reconnait toutes les chansons, j'y envoie une carte postale du ski avec une fille ou un homme nu dans la neige, c'est selon :rateau:  )


----------



## imimi (24 Février 2006)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> PS: Celui qui reconnait toutes les chansons, j'y envoie une carte postale du ski avec une fille ou un homme nu dans la neige, c'est selon :rateau:


 
Heu on peut s'aider de gougueule ou bien ?
Non parce que la carte postale m'intéresse moi :rose: :rose: :rose: mais il me manque un titre


----------



## Grug2 (25 Février 2006)

Prêts, les enfants ?

Oui, Capitaine !!!

J'ai pas entendu...

Oui, Capitaine !!!

Hoooooooooooooooooo

Qui vit dans un ananas dans la mer,
Bob l'éponge carrée,
Qui compte bien y faire carrière,
Bob l'éponge carrée,
Si vous avez un souhait qui faut-il appeler,
Bob l'éponge carrée,
Qui n'a pas peur des gros méchant poissons,
Bob l'éponge carrée,

Bob l'éponge carrée,
Bob l'éponge carrée,
Bob l'éponge carrée,

Bob l'éponge carréeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee,

Hoooooooooooooo ho ho ho ho ho ho hoooooooooooooo
:rateau: 
:rateau::rateau: 
:rateau::rateau::rateau:


----------



## dool (25 Février 2006)

Ben ça te fais du bien de finir tes BD toi !!! :rateau:


----------



## NED (28 Février 2006)

Douche matin :

Ho la Doolette, gentille Doolette
Ho Doolette, je te plumerai...
Je te plumerai la tête, je te plumerai la tête
Et la tête?
Et la tête
La Doolette?
La Doolette...


----------



## ikiki (28 Février 2006)

C'est un p'tit oiseau qui prit sa volée. (bis)
Qui prit sa à la volette, qui prit sa à la volette, qui prit sa volée.

Il prit sa volée sur un oranger.  (bis)
Sur un o à la volette, sur un o à la volette, sur un oranger.

La branche était sèche, l'oiseau est tombé. (bis)
L'oiseau est à la volette, l'oiseau est à la volette, l'oiseau est tombé.

Mon petit oiseau où t'es tu blessé ? (bis)
Ou t'es tu à la volette, ou t'es tu à la volette, où t'es tu blessé ?

Je m'suis cassé l'aile et tordu le pied. (bis)
Et tordu à la volette, et tordu à la volette, et tordu le pied.

Mon petit oiseau, je vais te soigner. (bis)
Je vais te  à la volette, je vais te  à la volette, je vais te soigner.

Et le p'tit oiseau reprit sa volée. (bis)
Reprit sa à la volette, reprit sa à la volette, reprit sa volée.

C'est sur mon épaule qu'il vint se poser.
Qu'il vint se à la volette, qu'il vint se à la volette, qu'il vint se poser.

Et dans mon oreille j'ai eu un baiser.
J'ai eu un à la volette, J'ai eu un à la volette, j'ai eu un baiser.

(Sur le bout du nez)


----------



## dool (28 Février 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Douche matin :
> 
> Ho la Doolette, gentille Doolette
> Ho Doolette, je te plumerai...
> ...




Pour le coup, c'est moi qui vais chanter !!!! Aie aie aie...  :love:

...ou déchanter ?!  


Bon ben j'y vais moi ... sous la douche ! (NED ??!  )...j'ai Cécile, ma fille de Nougaro pour l'instant en tête...on verra ce que ça donne sous la flotte !


----------



## imimi (28 Février 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> A la volette


 
Des fois moi je regrette pas de partir tôt le matin... ça m'évite des trucs du genre


----------



## toys (2 Mars 2006)

Tes beau 

Tes beau, 
Tes beau parce que tes courageux, 
De regarder dans le fond des yeux, 
Celui qui te défie dêtre heureux. 

Tes beau, 
Tes beau comme un cri silencieux, 
Vaillant comme un métal précieux, 
Qui se bat pour guérir de ses bleus. 

Cest comme une rengaine, 
Quelques notes en peine, 
Qui forcent mon cur, 
Qui forcent ma joie, 
Quand je pense a toi, 
A présent. 

Jai beau, 
Jai beau me dire quau fond cest mieux, 
Même si cest encore douloureux, 
Je nai pas de recoin silencieux. 

Cest beau, 
Cest beau parce que cest orageux, 
Avec ce temps je connais peu, 
Les mots qui traînent au coin de mes yeux. 

Cest comme une rengaine, 
Quelques notes en peine, 
Qui forcent mon cur, 
Qui forcent ma joie 
Quand je pense à toi, 

Toi qui sors de scène, 
Sans armes et sans haine, 
Jai peur doublier, 
Jai peur daccepter, 
Jai peur des vivants, 
A présent. 

Tes beau 

Texte : Edith Fambuena, Pauline Croze / Musique : Pauline Croze


----------



## Grug2 (2 Mars 2006)

C'est le nouveau, phénoménal, freestyle du visage pâle,
le block tout est de retour, Achtung!
c'est partit ca vient de Saint Denis,
direct issu de la génération Fonky-Tacchini,
pas de soucis, non pas de tiépis ici, pas de chichis,
si tu dérape on te chie dessus,
trop de blabla, trop de plagiat,
trop de merdes de sons, dis que t'es pera,
mais c'est comme ça qu'on nique tout, le bénef, le bizness,
et c'est pendant qu'on laisse couler
que les pédales s'engraissent et puis
s'imbibe de nous, rêve de voir en dessous,
mais ne t'approche pas ou l'underground te fout des coups
de pe-pon si tu respecte pas les règles mec du béton,
pour finir au côté des faibles,
ceux qui voient le Hip-Hop qu'avec des samples de pop,
mais tout ceux-là je les stoppe, a base de popopop!

{Refrain:}
Seine-Saint-Denis Style!
Fous donc ton gilet par balle,
à base de popopopop, mais pour le Hip-Hop je développe,
la Seine-Saint-Denis, C'est de la bombe baby,
et si t'as le pedigree ca se reconnaît au débit!


C'est de la bombe baby boom!
Ca vient de Saint Denis, tu reconnais là là,
alors fais toi, c'est ça, tout petit,
quand Double R déboule pour te mettre l'enfer,
tu crois que tu les as grosses, mais teste pas,
Double R, le tonnerre, l'expert de la maison mère,
à qui tu ne la fera pas à l'envers, négro c'est clair,
Big up a moi même,
tu trouveras pas des mots à des kilomètres,
c'est ça que t'aime chez moi,
j'me la raconte pour le 9.3.,
faut que je mette les M.C.s aux aboits
j'suis en missions mais je lâche pas,
donc faut pas que ca traîne,
parce qu'on à plus le temps pour ça,
c'est pas demain que je passerai la main,
ou que j'arrêterais le combat,
c'est clair que je vis que pour ça,
et puis que je pense que comme ça,
je bouge pas, depuis le temps que j'envoie, je balance
des bombes pour toi sans me vanter, j'peux chanter
que je roule avec un crew déjanté,
prends tes jambes à ton coup, Seine-Saint-Isou!

{au Refrain}

Et non ici c'est:
Saint-Denis, Saint-Denis, Fon-fonky fresh
Saint-Denis, Saint-Denis, Fon-fonky fresh


Dans l'arène, le suprême, la crème, la cerise sur le gâteau,
tu connais le deal négro, pas besoin que j'en fasse trop,
C'est moi la voix qui fout ta T-6 dans tout ses états
Tu kiff, tu kiff pas, Nicoumouk viendra à toi,
voilà pourquoi j'ai pas le droit,
cherche pas le 9.3., j'fille droit,
Avec un fond bestial, Seine-Saint-Denis Style!
Seine-Saint-Denis Style! Seine-Saint-Denis Style! Baby

{au Refrain}


Hey ça se reconnaît au déby baby,
C'est la génération Fonky-Tacchinni,
Ah, pas de chichis, pas de tiépis,
si tu dérapes on te chie dessus.
Hey, Seine-Saint-Denis style.. C'est de la bombe Bébé!


----------



## Pierrou (5 Mars 2006)

Georges Brassens a dit:
			
		

> La Camarde qui ne m'a jamais pardonné,
> D'avoir semé des fleurs dans les trous de son nez,
> Me poursuit d'un zèle imbécile.
> Alors cerné de près par les enterrements,
> ...



Ptain j'adore ses textes !


----------



## Grug2 (5 Mars 2006)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ptain j'adore ses textes !


personnelement, c'est la chanson de lui que je prefere ! :love:


----------



## NED (6 Mars 2006)

Demain ça sera...

Quoi ma gueule !
Qu'est-ce qu'elle a ma gueule !
:casse:


----------



## Grug2 (7 Mars 2006)

Oh ! je voudrais tant que tu te souviennes
  Des jours heureux où nous étions amis. 
  En ce temps-là la vie était plus belle, 
  Et le soleil plus brûlant qu'aujourd'hui. 
Les feuilles mortes se ramassent à la pelle.
Tu vois, je n'ai pas oublié...
Les feuilles mortes se ramassent à la pelle,
Les souvenirs et les regrets aussi
Et le vent du nord les emporte
Dans la nuit froide de l'oubli.
Tu vois, je n'ai pas oublié
La chanson que tu me chantais.

{Refrain:}
C'est une chanson qui nous ressemble.
Toi, tu m'aimais et je t'aimais
Et nous vivions tous deux ensemble,
Toi qui m'aimais, moi qui t'aimais.
Mais la vie sépare ceux qui s'aiment,
Tout doucement, sans faire de bruit
Et la mer efface sur le sable
Les pas des amants désunis.

Les feuilles mortes se ramassent à la pelle,
Les souvenirs et les regrets aussi
  Mais mon amour silencieux et fidèle 
Sourit toujours et remercie la vie.
Je t'aimais tant, tu étais si jolie.
Comment veux-tu que je t'oublie ?
En ce temps-là, la vie était plus belle
Et le soleil plus brûlant qu'aujourd'hui.
  Tu étais ma plus douce amie
Mais je n'ai que faire des regrets
Et la chanson que tu chantais,
Toujours, toujours je l'entendrai !


----------



## imimi (8 Mars 2006)

Ce matin, allez savoir pourquoi, j'avais un air dans ma pitite tête mal réveillée 


Quand il me prend dans ses bras,
Il me parle tout bas
Je vois la vie en rose,
Il me dit des mots d'amour 
Des mots de tous les jours,
Et ça me fait quelque chose
Il est entré dans mon cur,
Une part de bonheur
Dont je connais la cause,
C'est lui pour moi,
Moi pour lui dans la vie
Il me l'a dit, l'a juré
Pour la vie.
Et dès que je l'aperçois
Alors je sens en moi
Mon cur qui bat.

Moi j'aime bien quand tout va bien, NA !

 namour :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Mars 2006)

Ce matin, j'ai pensé à utiliser du savon.
J'ai eu l'idée hier, c'est pas mal...

Ya moins de mouches.


----------



## dool (8 Mars 2006)

Merci pour nous seigneur...



IT'S RAINING MEN...ALLEHUIAAAAA....


----------



## Grug2 (8 Mars 2006)

Im too sexy for my love, too sexy for my love 
Loves going to leave me 

Im too sexy for my shirt too sexy for my shirt 
So sexy it hurts 
And Im too sexy for Milan too sexy for Milan 
New York and Japan 
And Im too sexy for your party 
Too sexy for your party 
No way Im disco dancing 

Im a model you know what I mean 
And I do my little turn on the catwalk 
Yeah on the catwalk on the catwalk yeah 
I do my little turn on the catwalk 

Im too sexy for my car too sexy for my car 
Too sexy by far 
And Im too sexy for my hat 
Too sexy for my hat what do you think about that 

Im a model you know what I mean 
And I do my little turn on the catwalk 
Yeah on the catwalk on the catwalk yeah 
I shake my little touche on the catwalk 

Im too sexy for my     too sexy for my      too sexy for my 

Cos Im a model you know what I mean 
And I do my little turn on the catwalk 
Yeah on the catwalk yeah on the catwalk yeah 
I shake my little touche on the catwalk 

Im too sexy for my cat too sexy for my cat 
Poor pussy poor pussy cat 
Im too sexy for my love too sexy for my love 
Loves going to leave me 

And Im too sexy for this song


----------



## NED (9 Mars 2006)

A la claire fontaine,
m'en allant promener,
J'ai trouvé l'eau si orange,
que j'ai cru être chez Bobbynountchack....


----------



## Grug2 (9 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Ce matin, j'ai pensé à utiliser du savon.
> J'ai eu l'idée hier, c'est pas mal...
> 
> Ya moins de mouches.


rajoute de l'eau, c'est radical


----------



## Grug2 (10 Avril 2006)

souvenirs souvenirs (1981)

On a dans notre pays
Le pouvoir de changer de vie
Demain si nous le voulons
Tous ensemble nous réussirons
La France a besoin d'un homme de courage, de résolution
Votons Jacques Chirac
En avant toute la nation

Pour tous Jacques Chirac
Maintenant Président
Ensemble maintenant
Jacques Chirac Président

Pour tous Jacques Chirac
Maintenant Président
La France doit montrer le chemin de la liberté
Liberté de travailler, de mieux vivre dans chaque foyer
Votons Jacques Chirac
En avant toute la nation

Pour tous Jacques Chirac
Maintenant Président
Ensemble maintenant
Jacques Chirac Président

On a dans notre pays
Le pouvoir de changer de vie
Pour tous Jacques Chirac
Maintenant Président

La France a besoin d'un homme de courage, de résolution
Pour tous Jacques Chirac
Maintenant président

Ensemble maintenant
Jacques Chirac Président


----------



## Momo-du-56 (10 Avril 2006)

Très souvent sous la douche, quand j'ai la pêche, c'est cette chanson de Guy Béart que je fredonne :

Le chapeau


C'est le plus beau jour de ma vieeeeeeee
J'ai retrouvé mon chapeau
Dernier étage de ma coquetterie
C'est le soulier de mon cerveau, lalalalalalal

   j'aime bien !


----------



## alèm (10 Avril 2006)

Grug : ah tiens, un sympathisant d 'un parti de gauche me l'a donné en MP3, tu le veux ?


----------



## Grug2 (11 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> Grug : ah tiens, un sympathisant d 'un parti de gauche me l'a donné en MP3, tu le veux ?


moi c'est un copain "de droite" (donc forcement plein d'humour) qui me l'a transmis&#8230; 
Le lien  vers le mp3 est dejà ds le message


----------



## mikoo (11 Avril 2006)

"Des discours interminabbbleess après le dejeunerrrrrrrrrrrrr, je viens du suddddddddd."


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2006)

http://malto.musique.free.fr/

je serais president de tous les francais, tous les francais, tous les francais... 

(par contre,c 'est bête, y a plus la chanson avec jospin, j'arrive pas a la retrouver et c'etait vraiment la meilleure...  )


----------



## NED (11 Avril 2006)

POUR DEMAIN :

Elles portent un blouson noir
Elles fument le cigare
Font parfois un enfant
Par hasard !
Et dès que vient le soir
Elles courent dans le néant
Vers des plaisirs provisoires

Où sont les femmes ?
Avec leurs gestes pleins de charme
Dites-moi où sont les femmes ?
Femmes, femmes, femmes, femmes
Où sont les femmes ?
Qui ont des rires pleins de larmes
Auraient-elles perdu leur flamme
Flamme, flamme, flamme, flamme
Où sont les femmes ?

Elles ne parlent plus d'amour
Elles portent les cheveux courts
Et préfèrent les motos aux oiseaux
Elles ont dans le regard
Quelque chose d'un robot
Qui étonne même les miroirs

Où sont les femmes ?
Qu'on embrasse et puis qui se pâment
Dites-moi, où sont les femmes ?
Femmes, femmes, femmes, femmes
Où sont les femmes ?
Qui ont ces drôles de vague à l'âme
Qu'on caresse et puis qui planent
Planent, planent, planent, planent
Où sont les femmes ?

Où sont les femmes ?
Qui vivent au bout des télégrammes
Dites-moi, où sont les femmes ?
Femmes, femmes, femmes, femmes
Où sont les femmes ?
A la fois si belles et si pâles
Aux yeux qui traînent et qui flânent
Flânent, flânent, flânent, flânent
Où sont les femmes ?

Avec leurs gestes pleins de charme
Dites-moi où sont les femmes ?
Femmes, femmes, femmes, femmes
Où sont les femmes ?
Qui ont des rires pleins de larmes
Auraient-elles perdu leur flamme
Flamme, flamme, flamme, flamme
Où sont les femmes ?
Où sont les femmes ?
Où sont les femmes ?
Où sont les femmes ? ......


----------



## meskh (11 Avril 2006)

Mais sommes nous vraiment obligés de chanter sous la douche ? 

Pourquoi vouloir reveiller l'être aimé avec nos pseudo-chants-matineaux, qui doivent être plus de bruits gutureaux que de douces vocalises ? 

Alors qu'il faut quand même parvenir a se tenir debout dans de l'eau !!


----------



## NED (11 Avril 2006)

Quelques vocalises pour se chauffer la voix, ça fait du bien. J'aime bien gueuler pleinement sur mes ouvriers apres....


----------



## joeldu18cher (19 Avril 2006)

siffler en travaillant... la meilleure chanson du matin


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2006)

siffler en travaillant c'est la chanson des sept nains de blanche neige hein:hein:


----------



## toys (19 Avril 2006)

elle a les yeux révolvers
elle a le regard qui tue 
elle a tiré la première
s'est trop tard 
j'suis foutu hu hu.



ou alors !

alllllller viens boire un ptit coup a la maison (wic boum)
y a du rouge du pouet pouet du saucisson
et gillou avec son ptit acordéon



vive les bouteille les copain et les chansons.


mais la tu passe pour un ou une barge dès le matin si qui n'est pas facille (mais on si fait vite)


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2006)

J'aime ta couleur café
Tes cheveux café
Ta gorge café
J'aime quand pourmoi tu danses
Alors j'entends murmurer
Tous tes bracelets
Jolis bracelets
A tes pieds ils se balancent

Couleur café
Que j'aime ta couleur café

C'est quand même fou l'effet
L'effet que ça fait
De te voir rouler
Ainsi des yeux et des hanches
Si tu fais comme le café
Rien qu'à m'énerver
Rien qu'à m'exciter
Ce soir la nuit sera blanche

Couleur café
Que j'aime ta couleur café

L'amour sans philosopher
C'est comme le café
Très vite passé
Mais que veux-tu que j'y fasse
On en a marre de café
Et c'est terminé
Pour tout oublier
On attend que ça se tasse

Couleur café
Que j'aime ta couleur café


----------



## Hippocampe (19 Avril 2006)

meskh a dit:
			
		

> Mais sommes nous vraiment obligés de chanter sous la douche ?
> 
> Pourquoi vouloir reveiller l'être aimé avec nos pseudo-chants-matineaux, qui doivent être plus de bruits gutureaux que de douces vocalises ?
> 
> Alors qu'il faut quand même parvenir a se tenir debout dans de l'eau !!


c'est bien vrai. 

le must : entendre un pote chanteur lyrique faire ses vocalises, trois heures avant un opéra. Surprenant, mais excellent !!! :love: 

Après ça, l'envie de chantonner sous la douche passe fissa. :rateau:


----------



## NED (19 Avril 2006)

Touche toi le zizi
Touche toi le zizi
C'est super dement
C'est super trippant

Touche toi le zizi
Touche toi le zizi
C'est pas dans la tête
C'est pour ta quequette

Touche toi le zizi
Touche toi le zizi
Avec un jet d'eau
C'est plus rigolo

Touche toi le zizi
Touche toi le zizi
Toi aussi Paulette
Caresse ta minette

LoL
:love:


----------



## mikoo (19 Avril 2006)

NED, c'est sur quel air ta chanson?
Moi je la chanterai en gamme Do majeur #69 sur l'air de "ça fait rire les oiseaux ça fait chanter le soleil".


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Touche toi le zizi
> Touche toi le zizi
> C'est super dement
> C'est super trippant
> ...



c'est la version remixée de pierre perret


----------



## NED (19 Avril 2006)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> NED, c'est sur quel air ta chanson?
> Moi je la chanterai en gamme Do majeur #69 sur l'air de "ça fait rire les oiseaux ça fait chanter le soleil".



OUAIS C'EST A PEU PRES CA mais y'a une quinte tièrce en la mineur à la fin...




			
				Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> c'est la version remixée de pierre perret



Avec un peu de gratt éléctrique et une batterie bien puissante...


----------



## Hippocampe (19 Avril 2006)

purée !! y'a des jours je ferais mieux de glisser dans ma baignoire que de venir poster... :rateau: :casse:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2006)

çà m'arrive très souvent de la chanter celle-là sous la douche:love: 
A.Delon:
C'est étrange,
je n'sais pas ce qui m'arrive ce soir,
Je te regarde comme pour la première fois.
Dalida:
Encore des mots toujours des mots
les mêmes mots
Je n'sais plus comment te dire,
Rien que des mots
Mais tu es cette belle histoire d'amour...
que je ne cesserai jamais de lire.
Des mots faciles des mots fragiles
C'était trop beau
Tu es d'hier et de demain
Bien trop beau
De toujours ma seule vérité.
Mais c'est fini le temps des rêves
Les souvenirs se fanent aussi
quand on les oublie
Tu es comme le vent qui fait chanter les violons
et emporte au loin le parfum des roses.
Caramels, bonbons et chocolats
Par moments, je ne te comprends pas.
Merci, pas pour moi
Mais tu peux bien les offrir à une autre
qui aime le vent et le parfum des roses
Moi, les mots tendres enrobés de douceur
se posent sur ma bouche mais jamais sur mon cur
Une parole encore.
Parole, parole, parole
Ecoute-moi.
Parole, parole, parole
Je t'en prie.
Parole, parole, parole
Je te jure.
Parole, parole, parole, parole, parole
encore des paroles que tu sèmes au vent
Voilà mon destin te parler....
te parler comme la première fois.
Encore des mots toujours des mots
les mêmes mots

Comme j'aimerais que tu me comprennes.
Rien que des mots
Que tu m'écoutes au moins une fois.
Des mots magiques des mots tactiques
qui sonnent faux
Tu es mon rêve défendu.
Oui, tellement faux
Mon seul tourment et mon unique espérance.
Rien ne t'arrête quand tu commences
Si tu savais comme j'ai envie
d'un peu de silence
Tu es pour moi la seule musique...
qui fit danser les étoiles sur les dunes
Caramels, bonbons et chocolats
Si tu n'existais pas déjà je t'inventerais.
Merci, pas pour moi
Mais tu peux bien les offrir à une autre
qui aime les étoiles sur les dunes
Moi, les mots tendres enrobés de douceur
se posent sur ma bouche mais jamais sur mon cur
Encore un mot juste une parole
Parole, parole, parole
Ecoute-moi.
Parole, parole, parole
Je t'en prie.
Parole, parole, parole
Je te jure.
Parole, parole, parole, parole, parole
encore des paroles que tu sèmes au vent
Que tu es belle !
Parole, parole, parole
Que tu est belle !
Parole, parole, parole
Que tu es belle !
Parole, parole, parole
Que tu es belle !
Parole, parole, parole, parole, parole
encore des paroles que tu sèmes au vent


----------



## toys (20 Avril 2006)

I sing in ing the douche
but sing in ing the douche
and but to fontain blow

I JUSTE SING IN ING THE DOUCHE!!

bis répétitas jusqu'à la fin de la douche ou a l'énervement des personnes d'accoter.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> I sing in ing the douche
> but sing in ing the douche
> and but to fontain blow
> 
> ...


----------



## supermoquette (20 Avril 2006)

Touch me, touch me

I wanna feeeeeeeeeeeeel your body


----------



## NED (20 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Touch me, touch me
> 
> I wanna feeeeeeeeeeeeel your body



A ouais !
Tu feel bien ton body toi dès le matin  

BOUGES TON CORPS!
hop! hop!
sous la douche,
BOUGES, BOUGES !


----------



## Grug2 (21 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Touch me, touch me
> 
> I wanna feeeeeeeeeeeeel your body


SM c'est pas un bavard


----------



## mikoo (21 Avril 2006)

au moins la proposition d'SM fonctionne,
c'est ce que j'ai chanté ce matin sous la douche...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2006)

voilà mon pov état du jour:casse: :sick: 
J'ai la rate
Qui s'dilate
J'ai le foie
Qu'est pas droit
J'ai le ventre
Qui se rentre
J'ai l'pylore
Qui s'colore
J'ai l'gésier [gosier]
Anémié
L'estomac
Bien trop bas
Et les côtes
Bien trop hautes
J'ai les hanches
Qui s'démanchent
L'épigastre
Qui s'encastre
L'abdomen
Qui s'démène
J'ai l'thorax
Qui s'désaxe
La poitrine
Qui s'débine
Les épaules
Qui se frôlent
J'ai les reins
Bien trop fins
Les boyaux
Bien trop gros
J'ai l'sternum
Qui s'dégomme
Et l'sacrum
C'est tout comme
J'ai l'nombril
Tout en vrille
Et l'coccyx
Qui s'dévisse

Ah ! bon Dieu ! qu'c'est embêtant
D'être toujours patraque,
Ah ! bon Dieu ! qu'c'est embêtant
Je n'suis pas bien portante.

C'n'est pas tout
J'ai les g'noux
Qui sont mous
J'ai l'fémur
Qu'est trop dur
J'ai les cuisses
Qui s'raidissent
Les guiboles
Qui flageolent (les fayots québéquois sûrement )
J'ai les ch'villes
Qui s'tortillent
Les rotules
Qui ondulent
Les tibias
Raplapla
Les mollets
Trop épais
Les orteils
Pas pareils
J'ai le cur
En largeur
Les poumons
Tout en long
L'occiput
Qui chahute
J'ai les coudes
Qui s'dessoudent
J'ai les seins
Sous l'bassin
Et l'bassin
Qu'est pas sain 

En plus d'ça
J'vous l'cach' pas
J'ai aussi
Quel souci !
La luette
Trop fluette
L'oesophage
Qui surnage
Les gencives
Qui dérivent
J'ai l'palais
Qu'est pas laid
Mais les dents
C'est navrant
J'ai les p'tites
Qui s'irritent
Et les grosses
Qui s'déchaussent
Les canines
S'ratatinent
Les molaires
S'font la paire
Dans les yeux
C'est pas mieux
J'ai le droit
Qu'est pas droit
Et le gauche
Qu'est bien moche
J'ai les cils
Qui s'défilent
Les sourcils
Qui s'épilent
J'ai l'menton
Qu'est trop long
Les artères
Trop pépères
J'ai le nez
Tout bouché
L'trou du cou
Qui s'découd
Et du coup
Voyez-vous
J'suis gêné
Pour parler
C'est vexant
Car maint'nant
J'suis forcée
D'm'arrêter.
:rose:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2006)

quelqu'un aurait il vue le savon?


----------



## krystof (21 Avril 2006)

Oui, là, par terre, devant toi. Vas-y, ramasse.


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Avril 2006)

Hop...

Tu sens mon doigt ?

Regarde...

Sans les mains !!!!


----------



## krystof (21 Avril 2006)

Ça me donne des idées pour la douche de demain matin ça.

Certains ont l'air de croire que l'on ne peut qu'y chanter


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2006)

Especes de pervers, j'attendais une réponse de ces dames! pas de vous

Ha une douche avec ma douce dans la mousse


He, he: je savais que vous alliez plonger


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> Especes de pervers, j'attendais une réponse de ces dames! pas de vous
> 
> Ha une douche avec ma douce dans la mousse
> 
> ...



moi pas plonger, déjà coulée  

pis, le savon çà abime la peau d'abord 

Dove en gel c'est mieux


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2006)

Je vois que madame est connaisseuse 

je suis galant, je te laisse le choix des armes:love:


Je viens de leur faire l'intérieur (expression triviale utilisée en course) à tous ces machos :love::love::love::love:


----------



## NED (22 Avril 2006)

HA !
Ba j'ai pas pris de douche tiens...
 ​


----------



## mikoo (22 Avril 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> moi pas plonger, déjà coulée
> 
> pis, le savon çà abime la peau d'abord
> 
> Dove en gel c'est mieux



Dove,
c'est cheap.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2006)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Dove,
> c'est cheap.



Et puis ça abime les poils soyeux  mais Toumai le vaut bien :love:


----------



## NED (22 Avril 2006)

A ouais !
DOVE c'est vraiment l'arnaque  
Ca vous nique la peau et on a envie de se gratter toute la journée après.... 
Vraiment un sale produit :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2006)

z'avez une drôle de peau vous dites donc fragiles tous ces messieurs  
moi çà me fait la peau douce et lisse et en plus çà sent bon :love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2006)

Y a le napalm aussi, très efficace pour le peeling

Et vlan passe moi l'épongeeeeuuuu
et vlan gouzi gouzi...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> Et vlan passe moi l'épongeeeeuuuu
> et vlan gouzi gouzi...




"copiteur" va 

edit : j'avais mis gouzi gouza d'abord il va croire qu'on le poursuit avec çà  

:love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2006)

Désolé du copitage involontaire:rose:

Je vais me doucher, ça me réveillera


----------



## Momo-du-56 (23 Avril 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> Désolé du copitage involontaire:rose:
> 
> Je vais me doucher, ça me réveillera



T'es tombé du lit ZRX ?????   

Bon bah moi je filoche sous la douche... et comme j'ai vu hier soir le film "Jean-Philippe", ce sera un pot pourri du répertoire de Johnny !!


----------



## mikoo (24 Avril 2006)

Au bal!
au bal masqué oh hé oh hé

...

Aujourd'hui,
Je fais ce qui me plaît, me plaît
Devinez, devinez, devinez qui je suis
Derrière mon loup,
Je fais ce qui me plaît, me plaaîîttttt
Aujourd'huuuuiii, (aujourd'hui) tout est permis (tout est permiiiiiis)
Aujourd'huuuuiiiiiii, (aujourd'hui) tout est permis (tout est permiiiiiis) !!!

:bebe:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2006)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Au bal!
> au bal masqué oh hé oh hé
> 
> ...
> ...



secouhé moua! secouhé moua!:casse: :bebe: :hosto:


----------



## NED (24 Avril 2006)

Houla!
Il est tard là, j'vais me coucher dis donc.
L'idée pour ma douche de demain matin...hé bin je l'aurais... :
DEMAIN MATIN
tiens !


----------



## Momo-du-56 (26 Avril 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> secouhé moua! secouhé moua!:casse: :bebe: :hosto:



Tsss tsss tsss tsss Toumaï,  : sekoué moin


----------



## NED (26 Avril 2006)

Tellement dans le coltard ce matin, que j'ai même pas chanté sous la douche.
c'est rare ça.
:mouais:


----------



## Grug2 (27 Avril 2006)

pas d'idée = pas de douche :rateau:


----------



## NED (27 Avril 2006)

Et c'est le temps qui court...court,
Qui nous rend serieux. (avec la voix de Marc Lavoine)
La vie nous a-t-elle rendu,
plus orgueilleux? (avec la voix de catherine Lara)
Et c'est le temps qui court...court Hooo court,
Changer les plaisirs. (avec la voix de Garou)
Et que le manque d'amour,
nous fait vieillir. (avec le voix de Jennifer)

Un vrai immitateur....


----------



## toys (28 Avril 2006)

s'est la mere michelle qui perdu sont cat 
qui cri qpr la fenêtre a qui le lui rendra !
s'est père lustucru qui lui a répondu  

je connais pas la suite alors je l'ai dans le c°l


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2006)

bah non voici la suite :

Allez, la mèr' Michel, vot' chat n'est pas perdu.

{Refrain:}
Sur l'air du tralala, (bis)
Sur laire du tradéridéra,
Et tralala.

C'est la mèr' Michel qui lui a demandé :
Mon chat n'est pas perdu, vous l'avez donc trouvé
C'est le pèr' Lustucru qui lui a répondu :
Donnez une récompense, il vous sera rendu

C'est la mèr' Michel qui dit : C'est décidé,
Rendez-moi donc mon chat, vous aurez un baiser
Mais le pèr' Lustucru qui n'en a pas voulu
Lui dit : Pour un lapin, votre chat est vendu.


----------



## NED (28 Avril 2006)

Ba vous connaissez pas vos classiques?
Rhalala....vraiment hein !
:hein:


----------



## Grug2 (28 Avril 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> s'est la mere michelle qui perdu sont cat
> qui cri qpr la fenêtre a qui le lui rendra !
> s'est père lustucru qui lui a répondu
> 
> je connais pas la suite alors je l'ai dans le c°l


ah ?
moi je connaissais pas la version SMS


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> pas d'idée = pas de douche :rateau:




Tu veux dire que tu te douches rarement ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (29 Avril 2006)

"c'est l'hymne de nos campagnes ... 
de nos rivieres , de nos montagnes, 
de la vie man , du monde animal, 
crie le bien fort
use tes cordes vocales!!!!"


----------



## Momo-du-56 (30 Avril 2006)

Longtemps, longtemps, longtemps après que les poètes aient disparu, leurs chansons courent encore dans les rues.......

Ch. Trénet - L'âme des poètes


C'est boooooooooooo :love: :love:


----------



## Grug2 (30 Avril 2006)

COUPLET 1 :
Tu étais venue en car, au coeur du mois d'août (houhou-hou)
Pour chercher un peu d'espoir dans ce monde fou.
Au détour d'une prière, dans un amour immense (houhou-hou)
Nos deux mains se rencontrèrent, chantons à l'abondance
REFRAIN:

Nathalie, mon amour des JMJ
Seras-tu cette année au pèlerinage de Chartres?
Nathalie, ne dis pas non au Messie
Grâce à qui nos deux vie se détartrent
COUPLET 2:

Dans la halle 127, au stand sur le partage (houhou-hou)
Je t'avais compté fleurette mais mon coeur était en cage
Comme le père de la paroisse nous avait donné carte blanche (houhou-hou)
Nous on en a profité pour prier comme un dimanche
REFRAIN :

Nathalie, mon amour des JMJ
Seras-tu cette année au pèlerinage de Chartres?
Nathalie, ne dis pas non au Messie
Grâce à qui nos deux vie se détartrent
COUPLET 3 :

On parlé comme des fous de Dieu, d'équitation (houhou-hou)
De Saint-Nico du Chardonnet, de voile, de communion
Tu m'as expliqué tes doutes sur tous ces sujets graves (houhou-hou)
Et tu as repris ta route, tu es loin et j'en bave
REFRAIN : (a capella, on tape dans les mains)

Nathalie, mon amour des JMJ
Seras-tu cette année au pèlerinage de Chartres?
Nathalie, ne dis pas non, oh mais si (c'est un jeu de mots !)
Grâce à qui nos deux vie se détartrent
REFRAIN :

Nathalie, mon amour des JMJ
Seras-tu cette année au pèlerinage de Chartres?
Nathalie, ne dis pas non, oh mais si (c'est un jeu de mots!)
Grâce à qui nos deux vie se détartrent
:love:



> L'administrateur a spécifié que vous ne pouviez éditer les messages que pendant 180 minutes après les avoir postés. Ce temps est expiré, vous devez donc contacter l'administrateur pour pouvoir modifier votre message, ou signaler votre message à un modérateur.


 Donc juste pour signaler que la video est visible là,  sur le site des chanteurs
(conseil, faites plutot enregistrer sous, car 30Mo)


----------



## Grug2 (1 Mai 2006)

Jésus est né en Provence 
Entre Avignon et les Saintes-Maries 
Jésus est né en Provence 
C'est un berger qui me l'a dit 
Dans le Midi de la France 
Sous la dentelle des tamaris 
Jésus est né en Provence 
Jésus est né dans le Midi 

Il m'a dit le berger, il m'a dit 
Qu'un olivier avec ses branches 
Lui avait fait comme un tapis 
Et puis et puis la brebis blanche 
Qu'il y avait auprès de lui 
Sentait le thym et la lavande 
Des montagnes de mon pays 
Peut-être n'est-ce qu'une légende 
On blague un peu dans le Midi ... 
{au Refrain} 

Et le berger s'il m'a menti, peuchère ! 
C'était pas malveillance 
À vrai dire, dans ce paradis 
Entre le Rhône et la Durance, 
On pouvait croire que le petit 
Ne pouvait naître qu'en Provence 
Dans une étable vers Saint-Rémy 
Quand les étoiles se balancent 
Dans notre ciel à la minuit ... 
{au Refrain}

PS : Je cherche la version des Kitchs&#8230; que j'ai perdue


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2006)

Il y a ceux qui prendraient un avion (ou une moto pour moi:hein: )
D'autres qui s'enfermeraient chez eux les yeux fermés
Toi, qu'est-ce que tu ferais ? 
Il y en a qui voudrait revoir la mer
D'autres qui voudraient encore faire l'amour
Une dernière fois
Toi, tu ferais quoi ? ... et toi, tu ferais quoi ?

Si on devait mourir demain
Qu'est-ce qu'on ferait de plus,
Qu'est-ce qu'on ferait de moins
Si on devait mourir demain
Moi, je t'aimerai... moi, je t'aimerai

Il y en a qui referaient leur passé
Certains qui voudraient boire et faire la fête
Jusqu'au matin
D'autres qui prieraient... 
Ceux qui s'en fichent et se donneraient du plaisir
Et d'autres qui voudraient encore partir
Avant la fin
Toi, qu'est-ce que tu ferais ? ... et toi, qu'est-ce que tu ferais ?

Si on devait mourir demain
Qu'est-ce qu'on ferait de plus
Qu'est-ce qu'on ferait de moins
Si on devait mourir demain
Moi, je t'aimerai... moi, je t'aimerai... Je t'aimerai

Et toi, dis moi, est ce que tu m'aimeras
Jusqu'à demain et tous les jours d'après
Que rien, non rien, ne s'arrêtera jamais
Si on devait mourir demain
Moi, je t'aimerai... moi, je t'aimerai
Est-ce qu'on ferait du mal, du bien
Si on avait jusqu'à demain
Pour vivre tout ce qu'on a rêvé
Si on devait mourir demain
Moi, je t'aimerai... moi, je t'aimerai


----------



## wip (2 Mai 2006)

Le soleil vient de se lever, 
Encore une belle journée
Il va bientôt arriver
L'ami Ricorééééé
Il vient toujours au bon moment, 
Avec ses pains et ses croissants, 
L'ami du petit déjeuné,
L'ami Ricoréééé
Il choisi toujours la bonne heure, 
Celle ou l'on chante tous en coeur
L'ami du petit déjeuné,
L'ami Ricoréééé.


----------



## leza007 (2 Mai 2006)

pour la douche du matin ... sachant qu'on est très souvent dans le trou (200m au fond à droite:sleep: :sleep: :sleep: ) surtout pas de rythmes mélodieux ni de partitions élaborées... il n'y a rien de mieux que le bon vieux son bourrin qui t'éveille juste assez pour te permettre de trouver l'interrupteur et ouvrir l'eau chaude ... de toute façon le kawa prendra la suite un peu plus tard  !
je recommande donc: benassi- satisfaction  
tan tan tan ... tantantan tan tan .. tan tan tan tan tan tantan !!
tan tan tan ... tantantan tan tan .. tan tan tan tan tan tantan
Push me 
And then just touch me 
Do I can't get my satisfaction 
Satisfaction, satisfaction, 
satisfaction, satisfaction 
tan tan tan ... tantantan tan tan .. tan tan tan tan tan tantan
tan tan tan ... tantantan tan tan .. tan tan tan tan tan tantan


----------



## NED (3 Mai 2006)

Ha c'est Rock'n Roll ce matin...


----------



## davdenice (5 Juin 2006)

Moi c'est Rikiki Pouss Pouss et la Cicrane et la Froumi de Pit et Rik depuis 2 jours


----------



## toys (6 Juin 2006)

une petite carioka !!!!


----------



## davdenice (6 Juin 2006)

Ce matin : 666 the number of the beast d'Iron Maiden , c'est de circonstance


----------



## NED (14 Juin 2006)

Ce matin.....
Un lapin.....
à tué un chasseur !


----------



## da capo (14 Juin 2006)

Ce matin  la radio n'avait plus de pile.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Ce matin  la radio n'avait plus de pile.



ta radio a une fonction vibreur? c'est ça? fallait pas oublier


----------

